# Amplificador mosfet 100w rms



## kepedragon

Hola, estoy construyendo este amplificador y necesitaría saber si para ustedes tiene algo mal, porque segun la pagina esta probado y anda, pero no entiendo bien la parte que dice como calibrarlo mediante los 2 potes, no se en que idioma esta, uno es ingles y el otro ni idea, alguien seria tan amable de explicarme, aca les paso el link.

​ 
http://users.swing.be/edwinpaij/ampli_mosfet_simple.htm

Cualquier duda escriban nomas!

*Nota del moderador* : Dado que el link se ha perdido , podemos usar los adjuntos provistos por otros Foristas a fin de elaborar la lista de materiales .

Ver el archivo adjunto 55787 --->_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/518403/ _




AMPLIFICADOR MOSFET 100w.doc --->https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/793198/


----------



## tecnicdeso

Tengo dos canales funcionando y es impresionante, mucho mejor que los bipolares. Haz la versión basica, no te compliques. La version de un pote es simplemente para ajustar la corriente de reposo. Cuando esté terminado, colocas un amperimetro en serie a uno de los ramales de alimentacion y ajustas el pote hasta que el amperimetro te de unos 20 mA.


----------



## kepedragon

Hola, espectacular tu respuesta, ya estoy armando los 2 canales, lo que necesito ahora es un simple preamplificador sin control de tonos, solamente para controlar el volumen, te hago una consulta, ese amplificador tiene 2 potes, 1 esta casi en la entrada, como regulo ese, seria en el esquema P1 y como regulo P2, esa espesificacion que me diste para cual de los 2 potes es? muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## elmario

Hola, yo tambien arme este amplificador, lo voy a usar como amp de guitarra y suena barbaro, lo que si lei en un foro yanqui es que si lo haces con el par IRFP 9240-240 al no ser mosfet laterales como los 2sK, etc. se descompensan termicamente al calentar , esto genera que la corriente de reposo aumente cada vez mas y pueden volar, por eso recomiendan reemplazar P2 por un Vbe multiplier (transistor + trimpot+ resist.), incluso tambien recomiendan agregar un par de zeners entre gate y source para limitar la corriente de gate (fijense en el datasheet del 2SK1058 por ej.),logicamente si lo haces con los Hitachi no problem., pero valen una fortuna y casi nadie los vende aca (esto es Argentina).
El asunto es que no conozco a nadie (todavia) que me explique bien como se hace el reemplazo,esto es, que tipo de transistor (creo que es otro MJE340...no estoy seguro), los valores de las resist. y en que parte del circuito va ubicado, incluso le mande un mail al belga este que lo diseñó (bah...no inventó nada, son circuitos del año 80) y me contesto que si, que si usas IRFPXXX hay que hacer el cambio pero cuando le pedi que me lo explicara se borró...
Ya saben... si alguno sabe como reemplazar P2 por un Vbe multiplier por favor que lo publique aqui.
Saludos y perdonen por el discurso...


----------



## juanpastsierra

Hola Mario:

                 La verdad que no habia escuchado eso antes de los irfp, yo tambien vivo en Argentina y no los consigo,  lo que voy a hacer es probar con los 2SJ de hitachi tambien, que tienen los zener, haber que pasa, esos si los consigo, y en la pagina figura que se pueden utilizar tambien. 
Vos que ya la armaste, ¿ hay diferencia entre una potencia de etapa mosfet y una de transistores bipolares? ¿ o el oido de musico solo nota la diferencia? Por que fabrique una que se  publico en el foro de transistores de 100 w, y la verdad suena muy bien, pero por ahi a mayor potencia pierde un poco la calidad, y tambien son 8 transistores por canal, lo que en mosfet se reduce a cuatro, y se puede disipar mejor el calor. Por eso estoy interesado en este circuito. Claro que no he preguntado cuanto salen los mosfet hitachi, espero no encontrarme con un costo demaciado alto.

Un saludo. Juan Pablo.


----------



## elmario

Hola, Juan Pablo
Te comento : en realidad recien estoy probando esto de fabricar potencias mosfet, yo ya me armé un combo 2x12 tipo twin con 2 TDA7294 que son IC de potencia mosfet y suena realmente muy bien y fuerte (demasiado!), el asunto es que queria experimentar con algo discreto tambien (de paso aprendo, soy mas musico que electronico), en cuanto al sonido muchos opinan que los mosfet son como mas Hi-Fi, tal vez sea asi, a mi me parece que son un poco mejor en cuanto al sonido, la gran diferencia es a mi juicio el aguante que tienen, resisten mucho mas las grandes temperaturas y corriente (no se embalan termicamente)y ni hablar del "second breakdown".
Si te interesa seguir este tema yo estoy registrado tambien el gigantesco foro www.diyaudio.com, aca te paso el link donde yo pregunto lo mismo http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=1105723#post1105723 donde todavia estoy tratando de averiguar como instalar el Vbe multiplier dichoso, pero estos no son muy colaboradores con los sudacas...si vos sabes como hacerlo por favor no me dejes afuera... 
En cuanto a los mosfet todo el mundo los hace con los irfp porque son mas baratos (aca en Rosario se consiguen a 20 mangos + o- el par), los hitachi o toshiba por lo que vi en internet solo los tienen en Bs. As. y a mas o menos 15 dolares CADA UNO.
Fijate porque la gente de Electronica Mendoza tiene un catalogo muy grande y capaz que tienen los BUZ900 que tambien son laterales.
Despues te sigo comentando que puedo averiguar.
Saludos y traten de no cortar este tema


----------



## juanpastsierra

Que tal Mario:

                  La verdad, este año curso tercer año de ingenieria en electronica, y recien me voy a empezar a sumergir en lo profundo de la electronica, se como funcionan los mosfet transistores......, pero no te podria decir cual es la conexion para los mosfet que no son laterales, para hacerlos laterales , igual si puedo averiguar algo te lo hago llegar por el foro.
Estube buscado algo en internet pero no aparece nada sobre mosfet "laterales", yo igual no se de que se trata, si tenes algun apunte o algo te agradecerias me lo pases, me interesa el tema de estos dispositivos.
Aca en el catalogo de electronica mendoza figuran los mosfet 2SJ162 y 2SJ201 que tienen los zener entre gate y source (creo que esos deben ser laterales) y de hitachi, pero ambos son de canal P, me parece que hay un error en los mosfet de la pagina. El que lo publico los pone en T
7 y T8 pero deberian ser complementarios, igual cuando los vaya a comprar me voy a averiguar.
Saludos. Juan Pablo.


----------



## elmario

Hola Juan
1-El tema con los mosfet es que tienen varias aplicaciones, si te fijas en el datsheet de los irf vas a ver que las aplicaciones son variadas(menos para audio), pero eso no implica que usandolos coreectamente tambien puedan servir en amps de audio (y mucho mas barato...JE,JE!)
Fijate en este link: http://sound.westhost.com/articles/hexfet.htm, si dominas un poquito el ingles, todo bien, aparte es una de las mas grosas pag. de audio que andan dando vuelta en la web, y tiene tambien proyectos de todo tipo.

2- Si, hay un error del tipo en la pag., no son los 2 canal P sino que estan invertidos (puso como N al P y viceversa). De todas maneras yo la mande varios mails a este mono y siempre fue muy amable y te contesta todas la inquietudes que tengas, es una maza (otra vez hay que saber ingles) y finalmente me mando el circuito del multiplier para reemplazar P2 en caso de que uses la serie IRF (que maestro!) que aca te lo adjunto
El transistor tine que ir puesto en el mismo disipador general para que "detecte" la temperatura y regule la corriente de bias.

Fijate si te sirven estos datos, probalo y comentame.Saludos


P/D: Esto va para todos, la mejor pag. para buscar datasheets es http://www.datasheetcatalog.com hagan correr la voz, si elcomponente no esta ahi...NO EXISTE!!!


----------



## RUDA

Hola Mario, y este crcuito como lo conecto a p2 ( en que posición) y solo sirve para poner los IRF comunes, no los laterales?? ahora bien, vos lo armastes con los comunes y pusiste 2 o 3 paralelos por rama, sin este circuito que mostras, y como vos lo hiciste como funcionaba??? me interesaria probar el circuito pero quiero estar seguro de como hacerlo...Cha gracia!!!


----------



## elmario

Hola, Ruda 

Aca te mando el multiplier que use yo, que es el que usa la mayoria, me parece que es mejor termicamente, el tema que yo use los IRF mas que nada porque no hay problemas para conseguirlos y estan a un precio relativamente accesible (+ o - 20 mangos el par) y si no pegate una vueltita por la pag. de Dicomse y vas a ver la diferencia (piden 15 u$s CADA UNO!! por los Hitachi), por eso ni siquiera los probe con los laterales.
El tema es asi: vos enchufas la power por 1era vez y seteas p2  + o - a 15 mV (entre los terminales de R14 o R15) que corresponden a 50 mA de corr. de reposo y ahi vas a notar que a medida que pasa el tiempo la corriente va subiendo cada vez mas (porque coma dije antes cuanto mas se calientan "tragan" mas), a los 10 min. ya tenes como el doble!, lo que hace el multiplier es justamente lo contrario: cuando el BD139 se calienta consume menos y asi no deja pasar corriente a los IRF y se estabiliza termicamente (usa este transistor que es el mejor)
Igual es recomendable usar este tipo de network para cualquier tipo de transistores, porque no podemos dejar el bias en manos de un miserable trimer, porque si este se jode en el mejor momento....Fijate que hace poco me llego un cabezal "Alarsonik" del año del toor bien nacionalote y ya la power tenia hecho este laburo (con un BC549, obvio, que otra cosa habia)para los 2n3055!
Fijate si entendes el esquema y si no consultame.Saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, soy un poco nuevo en el foro y ya que estoy aprovecho para decirles que son todos unos maestros, la verdad que la predisposición que tienen es excelente y envidiable.

Bueno, acá viene la pregunta:

¿Alguien tiene o me puede pasar el diagrama final del amplificador con los transistores conseguibles en Argentina y más baratos y el circuito estabilizador de corriente?

No es que sea un vago que quiere todo servido, lo que pasa es que hice un colegio tecnico en electronica que a los FET's ni los tocó y la verdad que no tengo ni idea y si armo todo y anda algo mal, no sé por donde arrancar a revisar.
Sí, en cambio, sé de bipolares y si se fijan, estuve colaborando mucho en amplificadores de esa sección pero siempre es bueno experimentar algo nuevo y de mejor calidad, los mosfet's.

Espero que puedan darme una mano ya que quiero entrar en los amplificadores a MOSFET's


----------



## RUDA

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> ¿Alguien tiene o me puede pasar el diagrama final del amplificador con los transistores conseguibles en Argentina y más baratos y el circuito estabilizador de corriente?



Hola Francisco el circuito es el del link del primer post, ahí esta el pcb también, pero como este circuito se basa en el empleo de fets laterales ( muy caros para nosotros) se reemplazan por los IRFP 240, y 9240 respectivamente, como estos son verticales no trabajan de la misma forma que los otros, así deberas adosar el circuito propuesto por "ELMARIO" para reemplazar a P2, según él lo armo con 3 transistorers por lado para mejor disipación de calor, yo no lo arme todavía, espero haberte sido útil..........RUDA


----------



## elmario

Hola gente, les comento que todavia estoy en etapa de fabricacion de la power con 3 pares (siempre hay un quilombo por el cual uno se atrasa), ni bien lo termine les voy a comentar el resultado, la idea de poner 3 pares (o 4 mejor) es tratar de obtener + o - 200 watts em 8  y tal vez cerca de 320 en 4 (ohms, no patas...Ja) para lo cual hay que levantar el voltaje hasta 70 V y en este caso si hay que cambiar todos los BC556 por los 2n5401 que son de voltaje mas alto.

Con los transistores no hay problema, aca en Argentina se consiguen todos, quiero decir----> la serie BC, 2n5401, BD139, BF469 y 470 (estos mas faciles que los MJE) y los IRFP (240 y 9240).
Saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza

RUDA dijo:
			
		

> Francisco Galarza dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene o me puede pasar el diagrama final del amplificador con los transistores conseguibles en Argentina y más baratos y el circuito estabilizador de corriente?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Francisco el circuito es el del link del primer post, ahí esta el pcb también, pero como este circuito se basa en el empleo de fets laterales ( muy caros para nosotros) se reemplazan por los IRFP 240, y 9240 respectivamente, como estos son verticales no trabajan de la misma forma que los otros, así deberas adosar el circuito propuesto por "ELMARIO" para reemplazar a P2, según él lo armo con 3 transistorers por lado para mejor disipación de calor, yo no lo arme todavía, espero haberte sido útil..........RUDA
Hacer clic para expandir...


Muchas gracias Ruda, ya entendi todo. Voy a empezar (cuando el estudio me libere un poco) a construirlo y a comentar las experiencias, pienso usar mas de un par de fets por canal por las dudas, ya todos vimos o deberiamos haber visto el post de transistores falsificados de esta pagina


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, mi idea es armar el amplificador para usarlo en un futuro a máxima potencia pero ahora estoy viviendo en un departamento y no me entran los bafles grandes, solo tengo unos de 50W, la pregunta es: ¿Puedo bajarle la alimentación a +-28V para que dé algo cerca de 50W o tengo que modificar algún otro componente aparte de la ganancia?
Para la ganancia usaría 56K/1K para que entregue la potencia máxima (50W en 8 ohms) con una entrada de 1Vpp, ¿El nivel de 0dB de LINE no es 1Vpp?
No quiero armar otro amplificador mas chico ya que me va a servir por poco tiempo
Gracias


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Otra cosa, en el primer link aparecen una version basica y una avanzada, segun el diagrama, la básica tiene un preset entre los emisores del amp diferencial pero en el PCB no aparece.

¿No es más conveniente armar el circuito avanzado ya que la diferencia de precio es muy poca y ni siquiera hay que hacer un PCB nuevo porque ya está y además tiene el primer preset que (supongo) sirve para corregir el offset que producen las pequeñas diferencias de estos dos transistores?

Gracias y como podrán notar, estoy entuciasmado con armar este circuito


----------



## RUDA

Hola, la versión básica no lleva P1 el autor se olvido de pintarlo de azul, ese solo corresponde a la versión mejorada, si quieres limitar la ganancia pone un preset y dejas esclavizada la ganancia máxima que puede tener el amplificador, cuando tengas más espacio lo reajustas nuevamente al valor más conveniente.............RUDA


----------



## Gabriel_001

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, los felicito por la buena onda que hay. Bueno, yendo al tema del amplificador, me gustaría hacer éste amplificador, pero me surgieron algunas dudas:
  1º: cuál es la diferencia entre la versión base y la otra?
  2º: En el circuito propuesto por elmario cómo se ajusta el trimer de 1k?
  3º: Cómo se ajusta P1 en el caso de la versión "full"?
  4º: un transformador por canal que ventajas nos dá? (ver la última foto en la página del autor) 
 Saludos


----------



## elmario

Hola, gente
Les comento que ya terminé el amplificador, finalmente lo armé con 3 pares y lo meti en un combo para el bajista de mi banda (ya le habia comentado a Ruda en otro post) y realmente es un caño, yo en mi caso lo armé en 2 placas "genericas" asi en la placa del driver le adosé el circuito de proteccion contra cortocircuitos propuesto por este mono en la misma pag., tambien levante R7 a 33k para que tenga un poco mas de ganancia.
Respondiendole a Gabriel_001:

1-Supuestamente la version mejorada es mucho mas estable en corriente pero yo probe las 2 y no hay casi diferencia...pero por los pocos componentes de diferencia hice la mejorada para mas seguridad
2-El trimmer de 1k se setea primero a la minima resistencia y se pone el tester en rango 200 mV entre los terminales de R14 (esto es entre la salida y la source de T7) y lo empezas a abrir hasta que leas 15 mV----> esto corresponden mas o menos a 50 mA de consumo, esperas un rato a que caliente y lo abris hasta que marque 26 o 28 mV
3-P1 se usa para reducir la continua a la salida, si el circuito esta bien hecho no puede haber mas de 50 mV, o sea, pones el tester entre salida y masa rango 200mV y ajusts P1 hasta que leas el menor valor de CC en la salida (a mi me dio 0 volts...Je)
4- Usando 2 transformadores logras que las powers sean completamente estereo y distribuis mejor la potencia de los transformadores...particularmente me parece mas un "berretin" europeo que algo practico, porque si Crown,Crest y otros que saben bastante de esto usan uno solo...que podemos decir...
Saludos


----------



## swift8a1

que tal. estoy muy interesado en armar el amplificador. pero tengo algunas dudas. en las lista de materiales aparecen varias referencias de para cada transistor (ej:T3, T4 = BF470, MJE350, 2SB649) me gustaria que me asesoraran en cuales son los mas convenientes para usar sin que varie la forma de instalacion en la placa. 

Gracias


----------



## rampa

amigo si aparecen varios transistores entre parentesis hace referencia a que cualquiera da lo mismo y que queda a criterio de lo que uno tenga o pueda conseguir mientras que sea alguno de los mencionados.

Suerte.


----------



## danielfer23

che nose si se dieron cuenta del material que hay en esa pagina para el que no lo vio http://users.swing.be/edwinpaij/realisations.htm


----------



## conrad2005

swift8a1 dijo:
			
		

> que tal. estoy muy interesado en armar el amplificador. pero tengo algunas dudas. en las lista de materiales aparecen varias referencias de para cada transistor (ej:T3, T4 = BF470, MJE350, 2SB649) me gustaria que me asesoraran en cuales son los mas convenientes para usar sin que varie la forma de instalacion en la placa.
> 
> Gracias



tenes que bajar el datasheet ( datasheetcatalog.com ) y fijarte la posicion de los terminales del transistor porque suelen variar.


----------



## nuk

ya lo arme ese amplificador y les digo que*  no funciona* busquense otro , saben e visto las imagenes del amplificador y vi que el tio vario las resistencias de 3k9 parece que lo remplazo por uno de 1 vatio si lo llegan a armar lo primero que se les va a quemar es la resistencia  R11 = 100 ohms y va a calentarse las resistencias  R4, R5 = 3K9 y calentara aun mas el MOSFET (T7) = IRFP240  y si desconestan el (-)negativo llegara a pasar señal muy pero muy baja y seguira calentando el  IRFP240 
Suerte muchachos...'''
http://users.swing.be/edwinpaij/amplificador_mosfet_simple.htm


----------



## elmario

Hola ♫nuk♫(hermoso nombre!), no se como lo habrás armado vos pero te digo que al mio ya hace 3 meses que lo tengo funcionando y suena tremendamente bien, tanto que ya me estoy armando otro para mi (el 1º fue para el "bassplayer"), posiblemente tenes un error de interpretacion del circuito o de armado.
De todas maneras te comento que este circuito no es ningun invento nuevo, incluso algunos marshall's vinieron con una etapa parecida a esta alla por los 80 creo, fijate acá: http://www.drtube.com/schematics/marshall/3310pwr.gif donde incluso esta es mas sencilla todavia (ya se sabe que los mosfet amplifican en tension y no en corriente, de ahi que la excitacion sea mas facil).
Segui intentando que tiene que andar, que no decaiga!!
Saludos


----------



## gonpa

hola mario me sacaste muchas dudas gracias! por el aporte de todo por que la verdad amprendi bastante en este foro

bueno mi preguntas si alfinal hay q hacerle alguna modifocacion al pcb de la bersion basica de amplificador con mosfet aparte de la modificacion de p2 en la version base?

para q ya empiese a armarla de una jejeje para mi amplificador para guitarra de 100w

muchas gracias!


----------



## elmario

Hola gonpa (me atacas en todos los frentes), a ver, la version mejorada segun el belga es mas estable en corriente a la salida (esto es practicamente 0 Volt de continua al parlante regulando P1), pero ya que está ahi conviene hacerla.
A mi juicio la unica modificacion que hay que hacerle al PCB es para ubicar el multiplier que postee antes que  tiene que estar si o si , las patillas de los mosfet de potencia da lo mismo porque este pcb esta calculado para un disipador especifico que es justamente el que nunca conseguiremos por eso lo mejor es colocar los transistores en el disipador que consigas y despues cableas las patillas hacia su correspondiente lugar.
Esta power con el blackface para mi es la mejor opcion (ya te vas a dar cuenta cuando lo pruebes).
Saludos


----------



## juanma

Como estas mario? tenes el esquema y PCB Final del circuito?

Si tenes fotos, estaria bueno que las publiques en fotos de amplificadores hechos en casa.

Saludos!


----------



## chabalin

hola 

   Me a gustado mucho este amplificador ,pero nesesitaria que me pasen el pcb final , ya que no poseo de los programas ni la experiensia nesesaria para realisarlo ,les cuento que lo voy a uitilizar para un home  casero este sia para el subwoofer, a como hago para regularlo

desde ya muchisimas grasias¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## ricardodeni

Hola, dejo el pdf de un esquema de amplificador ampeg de bajo, la etapa de potencia es de 200W mosfet y parece muy sencilla de armar , pero me surge una duda, respondera a todo el rango de frecuencia o hay que modificarla? 

la verdad que me tienta mucho hacerla,hasta tiene circuito de proteccion que recorta los picos por medio de opto-acoplador, pero tengo esa duda, agradeceria que me den su opinion.

desde ya gracias ,saludos.

Ricardo.


----------



## lalectronico

hola a todos los foreros, les cuento q me he decidido a armar es te amplificador, modifique el pcb de la pag colocandole el trans bd139 q menciona elmario. 
Debajo adjunto el pcb modificado y me gustaria q me dijeran si la modificacion esta bien o mal


grasias!


----------



## wilmer bujat lopez

hey amigos  yo tambien quiero ensamblar este amplificador  y  ya compre todos los componentes los de salida los compre irfp240, irfp9240 todo va bien pero tengo una duda y es esta  cuales son los transistores que estan invertidos en el plano osea no entiendo ta vez mario me haga el favor de explicarmelo por que ahora si estoy miedoso de conectarlos  espero  su ayuda y que gracias


----------



## elmario

Hola wilmer, el pcb que colgo lalectronico es el correcto para esos transistores asi que dale para adelante nomas!.
Saludos


----------



## wilmer bujat lopez

holaa mario ya emsamble la targeta suena chevere pero tengo un problemita, que es  cuando le subo el volumen se oye  un chasquido  en los tonos medios y altos , tambien le quise aumentar la ganancia  con una r de 33k pero el chasquido  se sube como si la polarizacion estubiera mala, yo creo que no  adjuste bien las vias  o el p2 voy a seguir ensayando y luego te digo pero si me puedes ayudar mucho mejor, todo lo demas fue exacto como tu lo describiste le coloque el bd139 y todo bien



                    GRACIAS Todo fue posible por ustedes , sin ustedes estaria divagando


----------



## elmario

Hola wilmer, la polarizacion no influye tanto a volumen alto, lo que te puede estar pasando es una oscilacion por el aumento de ganancia (la resistencia de 33K), todo va a depender de lo que quieras amplificar, si es un reprod. de cd o algo al nivel de linea con 27K esta bien y si sigue el ruido proba incluso a bajarla a 24 o 22K, en cuanto a p2 primero regula p1 hasta que haya voltaje cero de continua en salida (este amp lo logra, es muy estable) y despues ajusta p2  como se explica hasta que leas entre 15 y 20 mV . Espero que esto ayude, saludos


----------



## juanma

Puedo hacer el reemplazo de los IRFP240/9240 por los IRF630/9630?

No pretendo los 100W, asi que se puede hacer el cambio? No se como pueden afectar los distintos parametros en el amplificador, es decir, si funcionaria bien o no.

Saludos!


----------



## wilmer bujat lopez

hola amigos,  ey mario ya termine y probe el amplificador y esta muy bien, parece que lo del chasquido  fue por deficiecia de  voltage en la linea pero  fuera de eso nada todo bien. Respondiendo a lo de el reemplazo de los irfp yo creo que  no debe haber ningun problema si comparandolos en el datasheet  estos tambiem soportan el mismo o mas voltage, pero esto solo es una opinion  seguro que luego tendras una respuesta exacta






 gracias,  triufamos otra vez.


----------



## Maná 87

buenas! colegas del foro, veo que los resultados con este modulo salieron muy buenos, yo ya lo tengo armado ya hace unos 2años y moneda, ahora quiero armarlo pero con mas pares de salida 2 para ser mas preciso, ya que estoy moviendo un woofer piramyd muy pesado y requiere bastante corriente para un gran excursion de la membrana y producir graves profundos!.. lo que quiero es que me digan  como debo aparejar correctamente estos transistores (irfp240-9240) si me pasan un diagrama se los agrdeceria. desde ya muchas gracias.

SALUTE.


----------



## nettimar

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro
me registre porque estoy montando esta estapa, 
tengo una duda y creo que una aclaracion,
mi duda es: tengo los dos mosfet "hitachi", necesito la modificacion de la placa?
la aclaracion es que aqui 
http://users.swing.be/edwinpaij/amplificador_mosfet_simple.htm
en la lista de componentes donde ponen T7 y T8, si no me falla la ingenieria, 
los tienen invertidos, si alguno me puede desmentir mucho mejor
gracias


----------



## elmario

Hola Nettimar, lo que vos decis es correcto, estan los nombres invertidos pero solo para el caso tuyo, o sea, lo correcto es T7 --> IRFP 240, 2SK1058 y T8 --> IRFP 9240 y 2SJ 162


----------



## nettimar

Gracias elmario

ahora necesito saber si debo modificar la placa, 
puesto que tengo los 2SK1058 y 2SJ162 
y creo haberte entendido que la modificacion era para los otros Mosfets
estoy mal?


----------



## elmario

Hola, efectivamente, hay que modificar la placa porque los hitachi (que afortunado poder tenerlos! aca en argentina si hay valen entre 20 y 25 u$s c/u) son G S D, o sea, hay que pasar las pistas de alimentacion hacia adentro y las de adentro hacia el medio.
En cuanto a agregar mas pares les comento que yo arme un combo para bajo (que ya comente antes) con 3 pares con el mismo driver y suena realmente muy bien, en este caso hay que aumentar el voltaje a +/- 70 y cambiar los BC556 por los 2n5401,  la potencia estaria mas o menos en 200 en 8 y 320 en 4 ohms.
En cuanto al emparejamiento puede haber 2 formas: la 1º y mas costosa es comprar varios pares e ir probando hasta que las corrientes de reposo sean lo mas iguales posible y la segunda....comprar los pares necesarios y rezar para que coincidan.
Saludos


----------



## nettimar

elmario dijo:
			
		

> Igual es recomendable usar este tipo de network para cualquier tipo de transistores, porque no podemos dejar el bias en manos de un miserable trimer, porque si este se jode en el mejor momento....Fijate que hace poco me llego un cabezal "Alarsonik" del año del toor bien nacionalote y ya la power tenia hecho este laburo (con un BC549, obvio, que otra cosa habia)para los 2n3055!
> Fijate si entendes el esquema y si no consultame.Saludos



ahora esotoy indeciso, podrias decirme que ventajas tendria con los 2SK......
pienso diseñar otra PCB, te agradeceria mucho si me dices si es conveniente incluir esto que comentas para los 2SK....

Muchas Gracias elmario!


----------



## elmario

Perdon, no te habia entendido lo de la modificacion, el asunto con los hitachi es que tienen un par de zener para proteger las gate, o sea, son "laterales", quiero decir, no consumirian corriente a medida que aumenta la temperatura, de ahi que el belga lo pone como primera opcion en el circuito y no haria falta en el caso tuyo de usar el multiplier (de hecho este tipo de circuito esta hecho para ese tipo de mosfet)...pero que se yo...si sobran protecciones siempre son bienvenidas, yo a este amp lo arme con los irfp y la modificacion y es muy estable (a los hitachi nunca los probe porque aca son inconseguibles) y ya lo  tengo funcionando hace 1 año (como combo de guitarra) sin ningun problema, a veces incluso a 3/4 de volumen y se banca cualquiera.
Saludos


----------



## nettimar

ok, muchas gracias elmario


----------



## hazard_1998

para todos los que quieran hacer este amplificador sustituyendo los transistores de compuerta lateral por otros de compuerta vertical como los hexfet de IR(IRFP240/IRFP9240) se debe corregir el circuito de ajuste de corriente de reposo ya que sino se les van a quemar los mosfet en lo que tardan en enchufar el equipo... los transistores de compuerta lateral se caracterizan por tener una curva de transferencia mucho mas linealizada que los de compuerta vertical, inclusive la tension de treshold de los 2sk/2sj esta en el orden de 1,5 a 2 volt contra los 3,5 a 5 volt de los irfp. por eso que el ajuste de corriente de reposo es distinto.


----------



## moskillo

holas 
 no consigo irfp240 sino unos irfp250 se pueden reemplazar o es necesario cambiar el irfp9240 tambien


----------



## hazard_1998

moskillo, en principio no tienes problemas. la diferencia es que el irfp250 es de mayor corriente, pero en este caso no interesa porque lo importante es que sean de igual transconductancia y de como minimo la misma disipacion de drain.


----------



## fermarlo

Hola!

He montado el amplificador modificado con el multiplier BD139 y los IRFP9240 - IRFP240 y van bastante mejor de lo que esperaba: tengo diez de cada uno y después de haberlos probado, todos tienen prácticamente la misma corriente de reposo dentro de un 2%. También poseo una pareja de los Toshiba 2SK1530 - 2SJ201 que van exactamente igual que los IRFP aunque su precio es 10 veces mayor.

En clase AB, con una corriente de reposo de 50 - 75 mA  van muy bien, pero como dan la mejor calidad de sonido es con 350 - 400 mA, con lo que los primeros cinco o seis watios son en pura clase A; merece la pena la pequeña inversión en un disipador de mayor tamaño.

Después de varias horas de funcionamiento, la estabilidad térmica tanto con los IRFP como con los Toshiba es perfecta. Os recomiendo este montaje. 

Un saludo.


----------



## fermarlo

Olvidé las fotos. Ahí van y, como podréis comprobar, he introducido algunas ligeras modificaciones sobre el diseño original para hacerlo más completo y práctico.

Saludos.


----------



## juanma

Vaya Fermalo, primero con el Clase A de SiliconChip, ahora con esto.

Excelente!

Sobre las modificaciones, fueron en el circuito o en el PCB?
Saludos


----------



## fermarlo

El circuito, en realidad, es el mismo del belga, sólo he añadido condensadores de desacoplo y la red L-R en serie con la salida de altavoz. Donde las modificaciones son mayores es en el PCB, donde he dejado más espacio para las resistencias de fuente de los mosfet y la mecionada bobina  con su resistencia en paralelo, que no se ve en la foto, y va justo detrás de ella. También añadí una toma RCA en la entrada y dejé sitio para un condensador de entrada de más calidad. El margen de ajuste es desde 50 mA a más de 1 A lo que hace que pueda configurarse tanto en clase AB o, lo que es mejor, en pura clase A. La calidad sónica es de "pata negra".

En los tres meses que llevo en el foro he observado que al personal le interesa más la potencia que la calidad, justo lo contrario que a mí, por lo que dudo que estos montajes sean de algun interés o utilidad, de todas formas ahí quedan.

Ahora ando liado con el diseño de un amplificador híbrido con una pareja de mosfets 2SK1530 en push-pull clase A alimentados  con 100 V y salida a transformador, unos 30 W, el resto a válvulas. En su momento lo postearé.

Saludos.


----------



## juanma

fermarlo dijo:
			
		

> En los tres meses que llevo en el foro he observado que al personal le interesa más la potencia que la calidad, justo lo contrario que a mí, por lo que dudo que estos montajes sean de algun interés o utilidad, de todas formas ahí quedan.



Son mitos que hay que sacar, eso de que mas potencia mejor, esta muy en boga, pero creo que es al principio, cuando comienza con esto del audio.
Cuesta convencerse al principio de que es mejor un buen Ampli Clase A de 10W para casa que otro de 100W. Graves otro tema, lo mismo que audio DJ.

No creo que a pocos les interese, somos varios los que daremos la bienvenida a proyectos en los que privilegien calidad a cantidad.
En cuanto termines tu proyecto, esperamos tus comentarios!

Saludos


----------



## pablovera2008

muchachos tengo una duda sobre este amplificador, en el esquematico aparecen 2 potenciometros/trim/preset, pero en el layout aparece solo uno, y no se donde esta el otro... que onda? estan seguros que este anda no? porque ya hice uno parecido y se me fue la corriente a la re m-------a y no se quemo el transformador porque dios es grande.

graciias


----------



## spiritbreaker

ta bueno el amplificadorfifcador ,ahora mismo voy a conseguir los mosfet espero que los vendan


----------



## Condor-11

Buenas!

Armé este amplificador y tengo el siguiente problemita:
En uno de los canales la R13 se puso negra (se quemó) y como si fuera poco tambien quemó el fusible F2. Lo que menos entiendo es porque P1 no marca nada, es decir, ni 0v, ni 50mV, nada!
Saque T1 y T2 para ver si el problema comenzaba ahi pero no, sigo teniendo un importante corto, hasta que saque T8 y no hay mas corto jej.

Pero que puede ser el problema? Pistas unidas o algo similar no hay problema, esta todo ok. Será T8 que lo compre "fallado"? Y si es asi como lo mido para saber si sirve? Tambien estoy sospechando de T5 y T6, pero no se   

Si alguien tiene alguna pauta de que problema puede llegar a ser se los agradeceria.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

Si se quemo R13 debes tener un corto *total* en T8, las 3 patas entre si.


----------



## Condor-11

Pero el corto, digamos, es interno, dentro del transistor, porque la placa esta perfecta.

Conclusion: tengo que comprar otro   

Estem, estas en todas! Gracias!

En cuanto lo tenga funcionando aviso jej

Salutte!


----------



## Condor-11

Bueh vamo peor    Saque el fusible F2 y no hay corto, lo conecto y si lo hay.
Probe tambien con F1 y pasa lo mismo!   
Los transistores estan aislados del disipador, no hay cortos en el PCB, el transistor lo cambie para ver si cambiaba la cosa pero sigue igual, ensima tengo otra placa echa y anda perfecta.
Algun otro detalle que me este olvidando o alguna idea de lo que pueda ser¿?
Yo sigo viendo...capaz que depues de 1 año de revisar encuetro la falla  
Disculpen las molestias si parezco molesto...

Salutte!


----------



## dandany

capazz muy chicos los fuse


----------



## moskillo

hola muchachos muy buena predisposicion de todos. Necesitaria saber si alguien que la hizo me podria especificar las medidas de la placa (pcb) para no cometer errores y especificar la construccion de la bobina, ya consegui los irfp y por lo tanto en el pcb debe incluirse el multiplier con el bd 139 de EL MARIO. se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## Muky29

hola, queria saber si la orientación del pcb que muestran es para los 2n5401, ya que estube viendo datasheet pero 1 dice que el emitter esta en el lado derecho y vi otro datasheet y dice que esta en lado izquierdo la verdad no entiendo? alguien me podria decir la orientación para los 2n5401 si es que esta bien la que muestan en el layout o hay que darlos vuelta.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## elmario

Condor-11 dijo:
			
		

> Bueh vamo peor    Saque el fusible F2 y no hay corto, lo conecto y si lo hay.
> Probe tambien con F1 y pasa lo mismo!
> Los transistores estan aislados del disipador, no hay cortos en el PCB, el transistor lo cambie para ver si cambiaba la cosa pero sigue igual, ensima tengo otra placa echa y anda perfecta.
> Algun otro detalle que me este olvidando o alguna idea de lo que pueda ser¿?
> Yo sigo viendo...capaz que depues de 1 año de revisar encuetro la falla
> Disculpen las molestias si parezco molesto...
> 
> Salutte!



Lo tuyo es terrible!, porque mejor no te dedicás al basket?, por ahi tenes mas suerte que con la electronica!


----------



## unleased!

Condor-11 dijo:
			
		

> Bueh vamo peor    Saque el fusible F2 y no hay corto, lo conecto y si lo hay.
> Probe tambien con F1 y pasa lo mismo!
> Los transistores estan aislados del disipador, no hay cortos en el PCB, el transistor lo cambie para ver si cambiaba la cosa pero sigue igual, ensima tengo otra placa echa y anda perfecta.
> Algun otro detalle que me este olvidando o alguna idea de lo que pueda ser¿?
> Yo sigo viendo...capaz que depues de 1 año de revisar encuetro la falla
> Disculpen las molestias si parezco molesto...
> 
> Salutte!


 Estas de coña, no?


----------



## Muky29

tengo un corto en F1 y F2(3A) al prender el amplificador estoy utilizando un transformador con una fuente que me entrega 57v rectificado ocupo los transistores: 2N5401(puestos al revés por los pin), los 2sb649, 2sd669 y los IRFP. Según "elmario" dice que puedo ocupar los 2n5401 para una fuente hasta 60v rectificados pero tengo que utilizar el amplificador a 8 ohms. Creo que el problema va porque el transformador es de mucho amperaje. Que fusibles me recomiendan?. Porque la placa esta todo en orden, otra cosa cuando se queman los fusibles la R10 se me recalienta, revise los transistores pero estan bien puestos.

Saludos


----------



## unleased!

Revisa bién la placa.
Hicistes los ajustes con los potenciometros p1 y p2?
En la pagina de donde sale el circuito explica como y que valores tiene que dar.
Saludos.


----------



## nuk

hola al foro "el mario" te acuerdas que escrivi esto   


			
				♫nuk♫ dijo:
			
		

> ya lo arme ese amplificador y les digo que*  no funciona* busquense otro , saben e visto las imagenes del amplificador y vi que el tio vario las resistencias de 3k9 parece que lo remplazo por uno de 1 vatio si lo llegan a armar lo primero que se les va a quemar es la resistencia  R11 = 100 ohms y va a calentarse las resistencias  R4, R5 = 3K9 y calentara aun mas el MOSFET (T7) = IRFP240  y si desconestan el (-)negativo llegara a pasar señal muy pero muy baja y seguira calentando el  IRFP240
> Suerte muchachos...'''
> http://users.swing.be/edwinpaij/amplificador_mosfet_simple.htm


el problema fue que no use los MJE340 /50 si no que los reemplace por los KSE340/50. confucion en las patas aun asi gracias


----------



## Muky29

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Revisa bién la placa.
> Hicistes los ajustes con los potenciometros p1 y p2?
> En la pagina de donde sale el circuito explica como y que valores tiene que dar.
> Saludos.



los fusibles se pueden quemar debido a una mala regulación en p1 y p2, porque no puedo regularlos debido a que se queman los fusibles al prender el amplificador, que me recomiendas.


----------



## Cacho

Hola Muky

Primero, si saltan los fusibles inmediatamente (y no estás usando fusibles subdimensionados), quiere decir que hay una bruta corriente. Eso puede suceder sólo a través de Q7 y Q8 (estoy viendo este circuito, si usás otro avisá) o por una falla total del resto del circuito.

Primer paso entonces: Comprobar el estado de los MOSFETs. Removerlos de ser necesario.

Segundo paso: Leer esto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/ Si ya lo leíste antes, ponerlo en práctica.

Tercero: Siguiendo los pasos del punto anterior volver a conectar el amplificador y hacer las mediciones y ajustes. Tomar nota de todo.

Cuarto: Si funciona, postear los resultados y saltar al sexto paso. Si no funciona, postear los resultados para saber qué le pasa e ir al quinto paso.

Quinto: Chequear por lo menos seis veces la distribución de las patas de TODOS los transistores y su orientación en el circuito, junto con su estado. Una lista de cuáles usaste sería útil.

Sexto: Sea cual sea el resultado, destapar una cerveza.

Saludos


----------



## Muky29

desconecte los IRFP y ahora los fusibles no se queman creo que el corto esta en los IRFP, pero la R10 se me sigue calentando = que antes, pero no se quema (llega a quedar cafe), revise todos los transistores y estan todos bien puestos, estoy ocupando los IRFP(los pongo tal cual como salen en el layout) los 2n5401 (los pongo al revés de como salen en el layout) y los 2SB649 y 2SD669(los pongo tal cual como salen en el layout). Tengo otra duda estoy haciendo la versión modificada + el multiplier y estoy ocupando 57v, porque en la versión modificada R3 la ponen entre 330 ohms y 470ohms (yo estoy ocupando una resistencia de 330ohms) cual es la diferencia y que hace esta resistencia.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Muky29 dijo:
			
		

> ...estoy haciendo la versión modificada + el multiplier y estoy ocupando 57v, porque en la versión modificada R3 la ponen entre 330 ohms y 470ohms (yo estoy ocupando una resistencia de 330ohms) cual es la diferencia y que hace esta resistencia.



Todo lo marcado en azul en ese esquema forma una fuente de corriente para el par diferencial de la entrada. La resistencia esa maneja en gran parte cuánta corriente habrá disponible. No hay dramas con el valor que usaste.

Los transistores parecen estar todos bien orientados, la pregunta es si funcionan todos bien. Supongamos que sí, pero comprobalos por las dudas; nunca está de más.

Si R10 se calienta quiere decir que está recibiendo demasiado voltaje. Revisá el funcionamiento de T3 a T6, y casi seguro T5 está conduciendo más de la cuenta. Si T5 está cerrado, R10 tiene que disipar poco más de 1,2W, con lo que no sería raro que se calentara mucho. Fijate cómo está funcionando eso.

Claro está que has de chequear el funcionamiento de los IRFP que sacaste (¿son IRFP240 y 9240?) y de estar quemados (o al menos uno de ellos) revisá MUY bien el funcionamiento de todos los otros transistores.

Saludos


----------



## Muky29

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ...Si R10 se calienta quiere decir que está recibiendo demasiado voltaje. Revisá el funcionamiento de T3 a T6, y casi seguro T5 está conduciendo más de la cuenta. Si T5 está cerrado, R10 tiene que disipar poco más de 1,2W, con lo que no sería ...



tu crees que uno de esos esta malo en t5 tengo un 2SD669, para ver si esta malo lo mido en la escala de diodo o en hfe y si fuese en diodo que pines mido?.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Un BJT se comporta como si fueran dos diodos cuando se los mide en esa escala en los testers.
Un PNP conducirá desde el colector hacia la base y desde el emisor hacia la base (terminal negativo a la base y probar con el positivo en los otros dos).
Los NPN son al revés.

Eso sí, sólo tienen que conducir en los sentidos que te digo más arriba y no entre C y E, ni tampoco tiene que haber un corto entre ningún par de terminales.

Saludos


----------



## Muky29

saque el 2sd669 (t5) de la placa lo puse en el tester en hfe NPN me marca "136". Esta bueno?

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Probablemente.
Como todavía no logré reparar mi bola de cristal se me hace difícil adivinar, pero... es probable que esté bueno.

Saludos


----------



## Muky29

jajajjajajajajja, voy a sacar los 2n5401 para medirlos, = no sé porque se calienta la r10 si t5 esta bueno es raro. Una duda si los IRFP no estan conectados, r10 se tiende a calentar o no?

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Si R10 se calienta es porque circula corriente por ella, no hay otra opción.
Si T5 estuviera abierto (no conduciendo) la única opción, descartando errores de conexión, es que la corriente circulara a través de C5 y R5 hacia -V, cosa que no debería pasar,* a menos que * C5 no tolerara el voltaje que se le aplica.
Si hay algo mal con el par diferencial de la entrada, entonces puede ser que T5 esté cerrado (conduciendo) porque se le aplica voltaje a la base...

Para hacer una prueba, poné P1 a la mitad de su valor máximo y NO instales los MOSFETs. Poné las puntas del tester a ambos lados de R10 y setealo para medir voltaje de continua y deberías tener un máximo de 50V para que una R de 10kΩ y 0,25W no se pase del límite (¿es de 0,25W?).
Si tenés más voltaje, entonces algo anda mal por Dinamarca... Si no es T5, será el condensador, y si no es el condensador será algo del par diferencial (quizá el potenciómetro)...
Maldigo la hora en que me compré un bola de cristal hecha en Rumania. No consigo los repuestos...

Saludos


----------



## Muky29

gracias r10 ya no se me calienta, era porque tenia malo el p2, lo cambie y ahora nose calienta creo que la falla era de un mal seteo, voy a comprar de nuevo los irfp9240 y 240, creo que era eso y por eso se produjo el corto en los irfp hasta quemarlos.
Voy a postear si funciona o no me funciona después.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## hipatetik

Hola gente, tengo en proyecto armar este amplificador, haciendo recuento, a ver si las modificaciones y especificaciones que mencionaron son estas:

-Version Simple
-VBE Multiplier con BD139
-IRFP240 y IRFP9240

Dudas:

T3, T4 = BF470, MJE350, 2SB649/
T5, T6 = BF469, MJE340, 2SD669 -----> Aca se puede usar BD139 y BD140 Para T3,T4,T5 y T6?o TIP41 y 42?

Andará con +-35V DC 4A?

Se podrá usar o modificar para usar IRF840, IRF640 o alguno similar?

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Muky29

hipatetik dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente, tengo en proyecto armar este amplificador, haciendo recuento, a ver si las modificaciones y especificaciones que mencionaron son estas:
> 
> -Version Simple
> -VBE Multiplier con BD139
> -IRFP240 y IRFP9240
> 
> Dudas:
> 
> T3, T4 = BF470, MJE350, 2SB649/
> T5, T6 = C -----> Aca se puede usar BD139 y BD140 Para T3,T4,T5 y T6?o TIP41 y 42?
> 
> Andará con +-35V DC 4A?
> 
> Se podrá usar o modificar para usar IRF840, IRF640 o alguno similar?
> 
> Gracias a todos.



no creo que se pueda cambiar de "T3 a T6" por un BD139 o 140 porque el BD139 en el circuito cumple la función de que cuando el amplificador esta trabajando mucho tiempo a un volumen alto los IRFP se calientan y el BD139 los compensa en la temperatura para que no siga aumentando la temperatura y se quemen. en cambio los BF470, MJE350, 2SB649, MJE350, 2SB649 son transistores de amplificación media lineal.

Saludos


----------



## Muky29

me funciono el amplificador pero tengo 2 problemas, la R10 se me calienta de nuevo, el voltaje que pasa es  entre los terminales de r10 es 107v, c5 y c6 no encontre de 18pf y le puse de 22pf puede ser eso?, porque el amplificador suena pero se calienta hasta quedar negra r10 y lo otro es que tengo un zumbido de fondo, pero que al aumentar el volumen desaparece, pero cuando lo tengo en "0" el volumen suena mucho, estoy ocupando en la fuente 4 condensadores de 4700uf/63v estoy con 1 sólo canal por el momento, ¿hay que aumentarle los condensadores? estoy con una fuente  que tira 57vDC.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Muky29 dijo:
			
		

> ...la R10 se me calienta de nuevo, el voltaje que pasa es  entre los terminales de r10 es 107v, c5 y c6 no encontre de 18pf y le puse de 22pf puede ser eso...


Si tenés ese voltaje cayendo en R10 quiere decir que, o bien T5 está conduciendo o C5 está pasado de voltaje y conduce o está mal calibrado P1 (o P2 o ambos).

¿Qué tipo de condensador estás usando en esas posiciones (C5 y C6)? Es recomendable que soporten 100V o más.
Por usar 22pf en lugar de 18pf no hay problema (no es un valor TAN crítico), así que descartalo como origen de la falla. Si andan bien todos los transistores, la falla debería ser el condensador.
Si no, será alguna mala conexión, un error en los valores de los componentes o algún puente hecho en las soldaduras sin querer.

Por lo de la resistencia, si están cayendo 107V ahí, tenés 1,15W disipándose, así que es esperable que se caliente bastante, al punto de quemarse.

Más que eso, sin entrar a adivinar no puedo decirte.

Saludos


----------



## Muky29

cambie los 2 condensadores y sigue = pero ahora le puse a r10 una de 5W ahora no se quema, pero sigue = la corriente es de 107v entre r10, revise todas las soldaduras y estan todas bien, y sigue el zumbido creo que es como de corriente, pense que eran los condensadorse de la fuente ahora tiene 6 de 4700uf/63v y es sólo un canal serian 28200uf creo que es más que suficiente. Pero el zumbido no desaparece, que puede ser? P1 marca 0v y p2 entre 15 y 20mv.


----------



## hipatetik

Hola, Alguien de argentina (de bs as, si es posible) que lo haya armado que me diga que transistores usó (consiguió...) de los que figuran en la lista, tanto de potencia como los driver . Y si no es mucho tambien reemplazos podria haber (P. ej, se podrían cambiar los  de la serie MJE, BF o 2SD por algun TIP o BD?aunque si consiguieron los que estan en la lista, no me molesto tanto) . Y tambien si podría  andar a +-35V 4A (obvio que a menos watts de salida).. Graciass.


----------



## Cacho

Muky, sin tener acceso al amplificador no puedo adivinar más. El ruido quizá sea de la fuente, y fijate si encontrás algún componente dañado en algún lado, de lo contrario, poco te puedo decir.

Hipatetik, Los mje340/350 se consiguen en Argentina. Si no los conseguís podés usar *bajo tu propio riesgo* los TIPXX*C* (los de media potencia, tipo el TIP41). 
Es importante que tengan ese sufijo porque son los que soportan hasta 100V.
Los sufijos siguiente (D en adelante) soportan cada vez más, pero no siempre se consiguen.

Saludos


----------



## ramirojujuy

Muchachos si bien tengo la intenciòn de levantar mi viejo transmisor plaquetodo de fm sintetizado, ustedes me motivan  a intentar algo de audio en ves de rf. 
Pero que les puedo decir, saben mucho màs que yo y me da verguenza hacer alguna consulta. 
Exitos a todos y sigan asì.


----------



## hipatetik

Gracias por las respuestas. Me dieron una idea masomenos de cuanto deberia gastar y otros datos. Una ultima cosa, Sigo sin saber si me llegará a andar, con menos potencia claro,  con  +-35V 4A, porque tengo un transformador ahi tirado que rectificado y filtrado arroja ese voltaje (es de 25+25 4A AC)... Si con un transformador mas chico funciona, entonces prosigo... y si lo armo y anda bien... pongo fotos...jajaja saludos


----------



## awa

elmario dijo:
			
		

> Hola, gente
> Les comento que ya terminé el amplificador, finalmente lo armé con 3 pares y lo meti en un combo para el bajista de mi banda (ya le habia comentado a Ruda en otro post) y realmente es un caño, yo en mi caso lo armé en 2 placas "genericas" asi en la placa del driver le adosé el circuito de proteccion contra cortocircuitos propuesto por este mono en la misma pag., tambien levante R7 a 33k para que tenga un poco mas de ganancia.


Hola camaradas foriles...
Me podrian decir si esya bien poner lo sotros IRFPs asi para tener 3 pares en total.

y si las resistencias 12y13 ABC y 14 15 ABC son del mismo valor que especifica el circuito,
no me queda claro lo de conseguir parejas de transistores para que la corriente en reposo sea igual... no se supone que son todos iguales?
Hay algo mas que cambiar ademas de todos los BC556 por los 2n5401 que son de voltaje mas alto.
Muchas Gracias salu2...


----------



## elmario

Hola, el esquema está bien, las resistencias 12 y 13 son todas de 470 ohms y las 14 y 15 de .33 como especifica el circuito y hay que cambiar los BC por los 2n y nada mas, por supuesto  hay que usar una fuente de 70 + 70 de 500 VA  (mono).
En cuanto a los mosfet es verdad, son todos iguales...en el aspecto, pero vas a notar cuando los conectes que mientras uno consume en reposo por ej. 30 mA otro te va a consumir 5 mA...es asi de triste, para esto hay 2 soluciones básicas: comprar 10 o 15 pares e ir probando cuales son los 3 pares que consumen lo mismo o lo que hacemos todos, comprar 3 pares y rogar que estén emparejados...


----------



## awa

Gracias elmario...
Ya veremos que nos toca entonces...
Salu2...


----------



## snowdog

MUY BUEN FORO!

Hola ElMario, una pregunta: al amplificador de bajo que armaste ¿le pusiste una red como la que tienen los circuitos Fender o Peavey? (La parte del CA3080).

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## elmario

Por lo que veo el 3080 está en el preamp de esos equipos, no estoy muy seguro pero ese opamp es de trasconductancia (y muy dificil de conseguir ya) y se ha usado en algunos pedales de compresor (Ross y Dynacomp) cuyos circuitos andan dando vuelta por ahi, o sea que yo no lo usé, de lo que se trata este post es solamente de la etapa de potencia, del preamp te vas a tener que arreglar solo....
Saludos


----------



## snowdog

Sí, ya se que se trata de la etapa de potencia y justamente de eso te preguntaba, nadie habló del pre. De hecho hay otros foros de pre de bajos muy buenos en este sitio, pero esa no es la cuestión. La pregunta era si vos a la etapa de potencia le habías hecho algún tipo de realimentación filtrada como la de los circuitos que adosé u de otro tipo, que es como un recorte de picos. Si te fijás bien el lazo del CA3080 actúa como control amplitud de la señal de entrada antes del bufer tl072 (R19 o R29 según que circuito, después del pre). Yo estoy ahora armando esa etapa de potencia (pero con un TDA2050) para mi bajo y como encontré este foro y justamente el post con tu experiencia sobre el tema me picó la curiosidad, ya que tenía previsto en un futuro aumentar la potencia y parece que ésta va derecho.
Y bueno, entonces, ¿le dejaste la etapa tal cual y anda bien, no tenés vibración del cono del parlante a alta potencia? Lo preguntaba porque tocando ocasionalmente el bajo con el amplificador de la guitarra (etapa de potencia 3055) si subo un poco el volumen, el parlante se descona mal y con la viola anda de diez a cualquier volumen, por eso me estoy haciendo una etapa nueva que supere este problema (y ya que estamos, un nuevo pre, obviamente sacado del otro foro, ja)

Espero que ahora sí se entienda lo que preguntaba y si no lamento haberte molestado! Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## elmario

Hola, si, es probable que el 3080 se use para recortar picos porque son amps chicos que generalmente llevan parlantes de 8" y por mas que sean woofers no se bancan tanto los picos que tira un bajo, de ahi que se comprime un poco, lo mismo es si tirás un bajo en un equipo de guitarra, vas a "desconar mal" al parlante porque el rango de frecuencias que maneja dicho parlante es entre 80 a 5000 en el caso de un 12" y mas alto para un 10 y un 8,(nunca se aconseja amplificar un bajo con un amp de guitarra y si se hace, que sea a volumen bajo) por eso es que esta etapa queda como está porque para esta potencia ya estamos hablando de parlanteria mas pesada tipo 15 y piezo o 4x10 todas bass reflex que banquen bien los picos de graves que tire el instrumento.
Saludos


----------



## snowdog

Claro, a bajo volumen se la banca y el sonido sale limpio, pero subo un poquito apenas ya el cono vibra mal y eso que es de 12". Entonces voy en un futuro a armar esta potencia tal cual, sin el recorte de picos y le mando parlantes de 15" (alguna recomendación? tipo, marca, etc). 
Muchas gracias, me quedó bastante claro ahora.

Saludos.


----------



## elmario

La recomendacion va a estar siempre de acuerdo al bolsillo...je,je...hoy por hoy me parece que una posibilidad está en los parlantes selenium, por ej. el 15PW5 me parece un buen woofer y a precio relativamente accesible...


----------



## snowdog

Es cierto, suelen ser bastante "salados" pero bueno, por ahora me arreglo con lo que tengo y más adelante veré. Ya tengo terminado el amplificador con el pre y veré como suena con el bajo. 
Muchas gracias por la recomendación.

Saludos.


----------



## lampaculos

Hola gente, quiero saber si para los IRFP con el arreglo con el BD139 podría servir un disipador como estos:







Mide 137 x 89 x 38 mm y pesa 230g, (nótese la "ventana" superior) y obviamente iría con un cooler de mínimo 80 x 80 mm. El único problema que tendría con este disipador sería modificar la placa o hacer chanchadas y poner los IRFP con cables porque tiene una protuberancia en la cara donde irían los tr que ocupa exactamente el espacio entre los terminales medios de ambos. Era de una PC Compaq EP/SB P2, de las que no traían cooler.

En esta semana empiezo a armar un amplificador para guitarra con esta potencia y el pre de tupolev..

Saludos


----------



## KtULu_

Mmmmmm, creo que bien ventilado  podría servir.

Saludos


----------



## KtULu_

Hola, me surgió una intriga. ¿Alguien probó esta potencia con una carga de 16 Ω?.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

hola a todos, 

que lastima que se cortó este hilo porque es muy interesante!....
yo lo estoy armando porque me parece excelente..
ya me leí todos los comentarios de todas las paginas de este proyecto y aprendí mucho acerca de los transistores MOSFET.

aprendí lo del multiplier que hay que colocar para estabilizar la corriente de reposo de los IRFP240 y IRFP9240 respectivamente (el par).

es muy interesante y es algo que no sabia antes...

bueno, espero que a alguien le interese seguir con este preoyecto, yo en lo posible lo voy a seguir...

hasta luego a todos, y muchas gracias por colaborar en este espectacular foro donde todos los días algo nuevo se aprende.

saludos a todos.

Octavio
Tavo10


----------



## Tavo

respondiendo a Katulu (¿?)..

que raro parlantes de 16 ohms... no se si se consiguen pero seguro que la potencia no va a ser de 100W supongo que la potencia obtenida con 16 ohms está cerca de los 60W RMS...

creo que no estoy tan errado...

saludos
Tavo10


----------



## Sergibal

tecnicdeso dijo:


> Tengo dos canales funcionando y es impresionante, mucho mejor que los bipolares. Haz la versión basica, no te compliques. La version de un pote es simplemente para ajustar la corriente de reposo. Cuando esté terminado, colocas un amperimetro en serie a uno de los ramales de alimentacion y ajustas el pote hasta que el amperimetro te de unos 20 mA.



Disculpa Tecnideso, estoy interesado tambien en este tipo de amplificadores con Mosfet, y te pregunto:¿en que notas que el Mosfet es mejor que los bipolares, tal vez en el sonido? Gracias por tu opinion.


----------



## Skorpion

fermarlo dijo:


> Olvidé las fotos. Ahí van y, como podréis comprobar, he introducido algunas ligeras modificaciones sobre el diseño original para hacerlo más completo y práctico.
> 
> Saludos.


que mas socio me llamo la atencion este proyecto como harias para que me enviaras el pcb y las modificaciones que realisaste estoy interesado en armar un amplificador con mosfet mi correo es


----------



## Skorpion

juanma dijo:


> son mitos que hay que sacar, eso de que mas potencia mejor, esta muy en boga, pero creo que es al principio, cuando comienza con esto del audio.
> Cuesta convencerse al principio de que es mejor un buen ampli clase a de 10w para casa que otro de 100w. Graves otro tema, lo mismo que audio dj.
> 
> No creo que a pocos les interese, somos varios los que daremos la bienvenida a proyectos en los que privilegien calidad a cantidad.
> En cuanto termines tu proyecto, esperamos tus comentarios!
> 
> Saludos



cuando montas bien todas las modificaciones  y este es complementario?


----------



## josej44

Que alguien ponga el esquema y el pcb que el link del principio no funciona.
Gracias


----------



## Cacho

Josej, lo tuyo suena a orden y no está bueno. Cuidá la elección de palabras al escribir, que acá no se oye el tono que uno usa al hablar.

Por lo demás, te invito a que visites http://www.archive.org/web/web.php, busques esos datos (si es que están) y los subas vos mismo al foro. Verás lo bien que se siente colaborar y aportarlas soluciones en lugar de pedirlas.

Saludos


----------



## josej44

Espero me disculpen, no fue mi intención dar una orden, solamente utilice mal las palabras.


----------



## Cacho

Gracias a Dosmetros el link fue actualizado en el primer post, y recordá que al escribir no se nota el tono que usás 

Saludos


----------



## matijuarez

habra algun problema si lo alimento con +-42 volt?ya se que va a entregar menos potencia y por mi es mejor,ya que actualmente tiro a ese parlante con una etapa de 70 w..muy complicados y caros de conseguir los mostes de potencia en argentina?el precio de estos ultimos es mas grande al de un bipolar con las mismas caracteristicas en cuanto a potencia?


----------



## elperros

Cada irfp esta cerca de $10ARG.  Se consiguen fácil (Bs. As). 
Yo la semana que viene arranco con esta potencia. La verdad que en vez de alimentario con menos Vcc, que tal si le pones un preamp con control de volumen. Y le pones un preset en serie al pote de volumen de forma que cuando consigas un parlante mejor puedas aprovechar los 100W. ?
Por las dudas checkea lo que digo porque estoy en este foro "aprendiendo" mas que "sugiriendo".
Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Mati juarez estas en san francisco CBA?, donde compras tus componentes? yo he comprado mosfet pero el nprecio no es prohibitivo, ahora si vas a los 2SK y 2SJ originales de HITACHI, si alli y por ser TO3 metálica, si son bastantes caros


----------



## matijuarez

mira aca tengo 3 locales: el mas conocido barato y para mi con buenas cosas es digital electronica que no trae cosas de potencia como tr para no arriesgarse con falsificaciones y asi generar una mala fama,despues esta radio monarca que cobra mas caro y generalmente no tiene tantas cosas como digital pero a veces ligas y sale mas barato que en otros lados..ni idea sobre originalidad,siempre encontre truchos ahi,tambien esta CB electronica que es una estafa  la placa que sale 6 pesos en digital sale 24 ahi y todo asi el doble o mas,aparte re mala onda el tipo..en sus ciudades tambien los que venden cosas electronicas son medios cascarravias mala onda y demas?odio eso


----------



## elperros

¿Me gustaría de ser tan amables alguno de los que armo este ampli me cuente que disipador le pusieron y si usaron ventilación forzada (cooler) o no? Y si recuerdan el precio del disipador me interesaría saberlo. Porque vi desde $20ARS (5u$) a $300ARS (u$75). 
Graaaaacias


----------



## pandacba

matijuarez dijo:


> mira aca tengo 3 locales: el mas conocido barato y para mi con buenas cosas es digital electronica que no trae cosas de potencia como tr para no arriesgarse con falsificaciones y asi generar una mala fama,despues esta radio monarca que cobra mas caro y generalmente no tiene tantas cosas como digital pero a veces ligas y sale mas barato que en otros lados..ni idea sobre originalidad,siempre encontre truchos ahi,tambien esta CB electronica que es una estafa  la placa que sale 6 pesos en digital sale 24 ahi y todo asi el doble o mas,aparte re mala onda el tipo..en sus ciudades tambien los que venden cosas electronicas son medios cascarravias mala onda y demas?odio eso



No, por aca hay varias casas hay unas 7 casas aproximadamente en rubro electrónica componentes, luego hay dedicados a la venta de equipamiento y accesorios, transformadores y instrumental y varias cosaso más como venta de PCB, lo que te da una gran variedad, y la atención en general es muy buena, no no tengo esos problemas, y con el tema de componentes originales compro algunos aqui y otros en otra ciudad y el resto lo compro en el exterior, ya qu siempre hay cosas o que son muy nuevas o que aqui no tiene consumo, en precios hay diferencias en algunas cosas no hay demasiado pero otras si, luego hay una casa que esta alejada del sector comercial y vende más caro, peo es una garantia el material que trae



elperros dijo:


> ¿Me gustaría de ser tan amables alguno de los que armo este ampli me cuente que disipador le pusieron y si usaron ventilación forzada (cooler) o no? Y si recuerdan el precio del disipador me interesaría saberlo. Porque vi desde $20ARS (5u$) a $300ARS (u$75).
> Graaaaacias


Loa disipadores son carsos hoy en dia, tenes que utilzar un ZD3 o ZD4 preguñnta cual es el equvalente al MG3E es que tiene dos lugares para los transistores y la unica zona lisa el resto es todo rayadito, con un largo de 150mm sin ventilación anda espectacular


----------



## elperros

pandacba dijo:


> Loa disipadores son carsos hoy en dia, tenes que utilzar un ZD3 o ZD4 preguñnta cual es el equvalente al MG3E es que tiene dos lugares para los transistores y la unica zona lisa el resto es todo rayadito, con un largo de 150mm sin ventilación anda espectacular



Panda  muchas gracias!! La verdad me orientaste muchísimo.


----------



## Diego German

hola como estan todos .....

He hecho algunas modificaciones al amplificador como reemplazar T3, T4, T5, T6 por BD139/140 , tambien he reemplazado los T7,T8 por IRF640/9540  lo he probado tiene un sonido exelente en cuanto pueda adjunto algunas fotos para que vean como quedo...

Pregunta con estos remmplazos especialmente el de los MOSFET tendria algun problema en un futuro???, teniendo en cuenta que no me sobrepaso de los 45 volts simetricos y que he escojido estos por que la corriente y el voltaje que manejan es similar al de el disenso original exepto el IRF9530 que maneja maximo 100vcd

saludos...


----------



## granaino2011

a montado este ampli con transformador de 40+40v 4A en AC da un voltio mas de lo que nos indica el rango del proyecto 40*1.4141=56v simetricos, quemariamos la etapa al estar por encima del rango? el mosfet tengo entendido que aguanta mas.

Saludos.


----------



## elperros

granaino2011 dijo:


> a montado este ampli con transformador de 40+40v 4A en AC da un voltio mas de lo que nos indica el rango del proyecto 40*1.4141=56v simetricos, quemariamos la etapa al estar por encima del rango? el mosfet tengo entendido que aguanta mas.
> 
> Saludos.



Mmmm  te falta considerar la caída de tensión en el puente la cuenta seria (40VCA*√2) -1.4 ≈ 55VCC.

Seguro que aguanta un poco mas nadie diseña algo taaaan al limite (espero). Lo correcto seria buscar en el datasheet y cerciorarse. 

Saludos.


----------



## granaino2011

elperros dijo:


> Mmmm  te falta considerar la caída de tensión en el puente la cuenta seria (40VCA*√2) -1.4 ≈ 55VCC.
> 
> Seguro que aguanta un poco mas nadie diseña algo taaaan al limite (espero). Lo correcto seria buscar en el datasheet y cerciorarse.
> 
> Saludos.



Cierto. No considere la caida. Un saludo. Lo montare.


----------



## toliguemi

despues de haber leido todo, ya no tengo excusa para no probrar con mosfet. lo voy a armar en un futuro a ver que tal.

el circuito se parece mucho a uno que encontre en una vieja revista de cekit electronica


----------



## Coitsu

Wenas

He simulado el circuito basico, sin reemplazar el P2 por el transistor y en la salida de tira la respuesta de una clase AB pero invertida ademas he estado leyendo que los mosfet estan al reves, como es el orden... adjunto la imagen de mi simulacion en Multisim.


----------



## nitai

> Código:
> 
> 
> Pandacba dijo:luego hay una casa que esta alejada del sector comercial y vende más caro, peo es una garantia el material que trae..


Hola Pandacba, te molestaria informar cual es esa casa de cba, capital que es una garantia el material que vende ?.
Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba

Nitai 
La casa se llama Cita Electrónica, 
Cita Electronica - Teléfono - 4550816 - Córdoba, Capital 
Domicilio: A. Garzón 1779  - Cordoba


----------



## nitai

Muchas gracias pandacba, voy a probar a ver que onda.
Saludos.


----------



## Diego German

Aqui otro aporte esta vez un amplificador de audio con Mosfet capaz de entregar 100 watts RMS sobre una carga de 8Ω yo le pude sacar 104 watts sobre una carga de 6Ω la alimentacion es de ±45 VDC 

El P1 ajusta el voltaje DC  a la salida del parlante 
El P2 ajusta la corriente de reposo  se debe circuitar la entrada de audio a tierra y en cualquiera de las dos ramas de la alimentación colocar un amperimetro para medir la corriente y vamos ajustando P2 hasta dejar en un valor de 30 mA a 50 mA.

He utilizado los siguientes transistores debido a la poca disponibilidad de los que constan en el circuito y a que estos son mas comunes y baratos 

*
T1-T2 = 2N5401
T3-T4 = BD140
T5-T6 = BD139
T7 = IRF640
T8 = IRF9540
*

El resto de el circuito permanece igual 

Adjunto unas fotos del PCB y el circuito finalizado

*PCB*


*Circuito terminado*









Y aqui un video de el amplificador funcionando  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzpP32PS4m0&feature=youtu.be

El circuito del amplificador lo saque de aca 


Dejo en el archivo .rar el PCB listo para imprimir asi como el circuito y la lista de componentes 

Saludos...


----------



## Quercus

Diego German dijo:


> Aqui otro aporte esta vez un amplificador de audio con Mosfet capaz de entregar 100 watts RMS...


 
 El PCB si es nuevo, pero el  esquematico es el mismo que le da nombre a este hilo que esta en el  post 1.
   Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

Que tal la calidad del sonido? Es mejor que los amplificadores bipolares?


----------



## Diego German

Pues para mi si comparándolo con otro a bipolares este a mosfet le gana en fidelidad mejor respuesta en frecuencias altas y bajas ya que tiene un mayor ancho de banda.

Pd: Si es el mismo de este tema pero con los cambios en cuanto a mosfet de salida y etapa de drivers 

saludos...


----------



## SKYFALL

Diego German dijo:


> Pues para mi si comparándolo con otro a bipolares este a mosfet le gana en fidelidad mejor respuesta en frecuencias altas y bajas ya que tiene un mayor ancho de banda.
> 
> Pd: Si es el mismo de este tema pero con los cambios en cuanto a mosfet de salida y etapa de drivers
> 
> saludos...



Diego y como se comportan los mosfets en la disipación de calor? Calientan igual a un bipolar?


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

exelente pcb diego te felicito que prolijo eres, el ampli te quedo muy bien felicitaciones...


----------



## Diego German

Ferchito dijo:


> Diego y como se comportan los mosfets en la disipación de calor? Calientan igual a un bipolar?



Pues si no estan funcionando o sin señal de entrada al amplificador, este no calienta pero a medida que se aumenta la señal de entrada, el amplificador comienza a calentar pero no mucho con los disipadores que constan en el video y el ventilador a los 104 watts que le pude medir permanecían tibios 




adjcp dijo:


> exelente pcb diego te felicito que prolijo eres, el ampli te quedo muy bien felicitaciones...



Gracias adjcp  

Saludos...


----------



## SKYFALL

Diego German dijo:


> Pues si no estan funcionando o sin señal de entrada al amplificador, este no calienta pero a medida que se aumenta la señal de entrada, el amplificador comienza a calentar pero no mucho con los disipadores que constan en el video y el ventilador a los 104 watts que le pude medir permanecían tibios.



Diego lo que se ve en el video son el amplificador mosfet de 100W, un DC-DC SMPS converter y el preamplificador del amplificador Rotel de Mariano?, suena bien el amplificador pero yo creo no se porque que por las dimensiones de los disipadores y teniendo en cuenta la potencia del amplificador; que los MOSFET no van a calentar tanto como los bipolares, hace falta que yolo construya y me de cuenta de ello.

Saludos y muy bueno tu trabajo.


----------



## Diego German

Ferchito dijo:


> Diego lo que se ve en el video son el amplificador mosfet de 100W, un DC-DC SMPS converter y el preamplificador del amplificador Rotel de Mariano?, suena bien el amplificador pero yo creo no se porque que por las dimensiones de los disipadores y teniendo en cuenta la potencia del amplificador; que los MOSFET no van a calentar tanto como los bipolares, hace falta que yolo construya y me de cuenta de ello.
> 
> Saludos y muy bueno tu trabajo.



Gracias Ferchito 

Si es el amplificador una DC-DC y el pre del rotel que publico mariano . los disipadores en los cuales estan montados los mosfet solo son temporales ya que no dispongo en este momento de un taladro para perforar un disipador que tengo reservado para este amplificador  te comento que el amplificador calienta lo normal lo he tenido funcionando todo este tiempo desde que lo hice conectado a la compu y no me a dado problema. claro que se debe calibrar bien en un principio para no tener problemas 
Cuando no tiene una señal a la entrada los mosfet apenas y se nota que entibian por supuesto cuando lo tengo funcionando es cuando empieza a calentar.

Saludos...


----------



## crazysound

Hola Diego, antes que nada te felicito por el trabajo . 

Quería consultarte por el método que usas para hacer las placas porque se ve perfecto.

Saludos..


----------



## Diego German

Hola crazisound gracias  

El metodo  que utilizo es el de tranferencia por medio de la plancha y el papel fotografico es el mejor metodo para mi para realizar placas ...

saludos...


----------



## angel36

lindo pcb como siempre German muchas gracias por compartir 

Vamos a probarlo.  

Saludos!

Estaba mirando el pdf que subiste German....en la serigrafia figuran 3 Bd140 y un Bd139.

corresponde que los que van asociados  al IRF9540  sean dos BD139  verdad?


----------



## frapers

Buen diseño Diego, pero R16 = 10 ohms 3 watts y colocaste a 1/4 watts y en la entrada colocaste un capacitor electrolitico polarizado, deberia ser no polarizado o colocar 2 ceramicos multicapa de 1uF en paralelo que seria lo mas cercano al indicado en el diagrama. Saludos


----------



## Diego German

angel36 dijo:


> lindo pcb como siempre German muchas gracias por compartir
> 
> Vamos a probarlo.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> Estaba mirando el pdf que subiste German....en la serigrafia figuran 3 Bd140 y un Bd139.
> 
> corresponde que los que van asociados  al IRF9540  sean dos BD139  verdad?



Si un pequeñó error  .... son 2 BD139 de la izquierza y dos BD140 los de la derecha ... espero que tengas exito con tu montaje 

saludos... 



frapers dijo:


> Buen diseño Diego, pero R16 = 10 ohms 3 watts y colocaste a 1/4 watts y en la entrada colocaste un capacitor electrolitico polarizado, deberia ser no polarizado o colocar 2 ceramicos multicapa de 1uF en paralelo que seria lo mas cercano al indicado en el diagrama. Saludos



Si coloque esa resistencia por no contar con la adecuado pero no ha presentado ningun problema hasta ahora.
El capacitor es no polarizado por es un poco complicado aca encontrar uno asi por eso coloque un electrolitico polarizado el cual tampoco da ningun problema pero se puede poner un no polarizado si es que se cuenta con el 

saludos...


----------



## santiago61

hola Diego! muy lindo tu montaje! veo que no incluiste en tu montaje el Vbe multiplier recomendado para utilizarlo con mosfet NO laterales, pero por lo que cuentas trabaja muy bien... una pregunta, se podria agregar el multiplier a tu PCB asi tal como esta? con la modificacion de transistores que utilizaste? 

desde ya gracias!


----------



## Diego German

santiago61 dijo:


> hola Diego! muy lindo tu montaje! veo que no incluiste en tu montaje el Vbe multiplier recomendado para utilizarlo con mosfet NO laterales, pero por lo que cuentas trabaja muy bien... una pregunta, se podria agregar el multiplier a tu PCB asi tal como esta? con la modificacion de transistores que utilizaste?
> 
> desde ya gracias!



Gracias santiago61

revisando el esquema creo que se podria en ves del P2  colocas el circuito que adjuntas ... no creo que varie los cambios que hice los hice tratando de que sea lo mas parecido posible al diseño original para que no varié el funcionamiento 

saludos...


----------



## santiago61

Gracias Diego, voy a modificar a mano una vez que realice el pcb con el metodo de la plancha,en la zona donde esta P2,ya que hay lugar para aquegar una par de componentes, iba a modificar el pcb con el Wizard pero veo que no es mucho lo que hay que agregar,aparte tu Pcb esta inmejorable...prolijo y compacto ...cualquier novedad nos vemos por aqui!

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

buenas tardes gente... les comento que ya arme el amplificador con el PCB subido por DiegoGerman el cual le agregue el multiplier propuesto...la cosa es que tengo contina en la salida de 30V lo cual es mucho, ni con el preset del offset logro modificar siquiera 1v , la prueba la estoy haciendo segun el post de Fogo de puesta en marcha...., la lampara sin ningun brillo exesivo los componentes no calientan solo la continua en la salida que me desconcierta...
quisiera que me den una mano para encontrar dicho error que provoca la continua en la salida ,es decir por que parte empezar...desde ya muchas gracias

PD es mi primer ampli a mosfet, antes habia armado todo con tda....


----------



## Diego German

Hola santiago61 es raro que pase eso al menos que unos de los transistores bjt los drivers esten colocados mal, como mencione en un mensaje anteriormente en el pdf me equivoque  en ves de poner dos BD139 puse un BD139 y un BD 140 
En la imagen esta mas explicado como deberian ir 



Con que tension lo estas alimentando ?

saludos...


----------



## santiago61

Hola Diego gracias por responder ! Si tuve en cuenta ese detalle del pdf , pero esta bien los transistores,el error era muy grosero je me falto poner una resistencia de 27k. Arriba del fusible ,en la foto se puede observar esa ausencia ,la coloque y voila ! Tengo 1,6mV en la salida todo en orden y de bias 12mA , voy a subirlo hasta tener 50mA segun lo recomendado ,y como se hizo de noche lo deje para probar mañana con audio je.por lo menos se que parlantes no voy a quemar je. Gracias por la ayuda Diego !

Pd - Diego ya termine tu versión de ampli NO Ucd de 200 w mañana pruebo esa etapa espero q arranque a la primera je como verás me hice seguidor de tus Pcb je


----------



## santiago61

Hola de nuevo gente... les comento que probe el amplificador pero no puedo regular el bias en reposo me da una caida de tension en la resistencias de 0,33 de 0.04mV y moviendo el preset no logro cambiar ese valor, ahora cuando le doy señal y empieza amplificar la caida de tension sube entre 35mV y65mV  y varia de acuerdo a la musica, por lo que me parece que es exesivo lo recomendado es una caida de 16mV que corresponde a una corriente de reposo de 50mA, pero no noto distorsion ni calentamiento exesivo de los mosfet, trabaja casi maximo volumen, apenas tibio el disipador, y la musica se escucha fuerte y limpia pero me tiene pensando el tema del bias...les comento que aplique el circuito multiplicador para utulizar mosfet NO laterales, ustedes pudieron regular bien el bias? 

Saludos!!


----------



## Diego German

santiago61 dijo:


> Hola de nuevo gente... les comento que probe el amplificador pero no puedo regular el bias en reposo me da una caida de tension en la resistencias de 0,33 de 0.04mV y moviendo el preset no logro cambiar ese valor, ahora cuando le doy señal y empieza amplificar la caida de tension sube entre 35mV y65mV  y varia de acuerdo a la musica, por lo que me parece que es exesivo lo recomendado es una caida de 16mV que corresponde a una corriente de reposo de 50mA, pero no noto distorsion ni calentamiento exesivo de los mosfet, trabaja casi maximo volumen, apenas tibio el disipador, y la musica se escucha fuerte y limpia pero me tiene pensando el tema del bias...les comento que aplique el circuito multiplicador para utulizar mosfet NO laterales, ustedes pudieron regular bien el bias?
> 
> Saludos!!



Hola santiago  veras yo regule primero con el poteciometro 2  cortocircuitando la entrada a tierra y la salida sin el parlante con tension de alimentacion +-45 Vdc con la SMPS que publico Mariano y deje en 50mA, con el potenciometro 1 regule el voltaje dc a la salida lo cual lo deje en cero  y el amplificador trabajo super bien no presenta ese molestoso ruido almomento de conectarlo a  la red electrica y suena muy bien en todo el rango de frecuencias audibles, espero te sea util la informacion  

saludos...


----------



## tatajara

Diego German dijo:


> Aqui otro aporte esta vez un amplificador de audio con Mosfet capaz de entregar 100 watts RMS sobre una carga de 8Ω yo le pude sacar 104 watts sobre una carga de 6Ω la alimentacion es de ±45 VDC
> 
> El P1 ajusta el voltaje DC  a la salida del parlante
> El P2 ajusta la corriente de reposo  se debe circuitar la entrada de audio a tierra y en cualquiera de las dos ramas de la alimentación colocar un amperimetro para medir la corriente y vamos ajustando P2 hasta dejar en un valor de 30 mA a 50 mA.
> 
> He utilizado los siguientes transistores debido a la poca disponibilidad de los que constan en el circuito y a que estos son mas comunes y baratos
> 
> *
> T1-T2 = 2N5401
> T3-T4 = BD140
> T5-T6 = BD139
> T7 = IRF640
> T8 = IRF9540
> *
> 
> El resto de el circuito permanece igual
> 
> Adjunto unas fotos del PCB y el circuito finalizado
> 
> *PCB*
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67607
> 
> *Circuito terminado*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67608
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67609
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67610
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67611
> 
> Y aqui un video de el amplificador funcionando
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzpP32PS4m0&feature=youtu.be
> 
> El circuito del amplificador lo saque de aca
> 
> 
> Dejo en el archivo .rar el PCB listo para imprimir asi como el circuito y la lista de componentes
> 
> Saludos...



gracias diego por el aporte no lo abia visto, muy lindo pcb bien prolijo 
saludos


----------



## adiazm

Hola, aunque llevo mucho tiempo siguiendo este foro, es la primera vez que participo.
La culpa la tiene la construcción de un amplificador de potencia MOSFET de 100W que estoy haciendo, el esquema que he utilizado es básicamente como el que se describe en el primer post de este hilo, solo que con algunas ligeras modificaciones en los valores y algún componente añadido.

Veo que la gente pone distintos tipos de transistores Mosfet en la salida *y esto no siempre es valido para el esquema original (sin compensación térmica)*. Hay básicamente dos tipos de MOSFETS, los verticales (llamados también Hexfets) y los laterales, los del primer tipo "yo no los veo demasiado adecuados para el audio" aunque funcionan perfectamente y se suelen utilizar mas bien para conmutación de alta frecuencia (como son los IRFxx) y si se ponen estos en el circuito hay que añadir al esquema la compensación térmica con otro transistor tocando el disipador para que funcione bien y no se quemen los de potencia como ya se ha descrito anteriormente.


----------



## el_patriarca

hola a todos. disculpen la pregunta si les parece ridícula. es que estoy interesado en armar el amplificador y no se cuál es el diseño que debo armar. si alguien pudiera decirme el número de post de donde debo empezar, tan solo el número, le estaré muy agradecido. ya tuve problemas con gente por hacer esta misma pregunta en otros hilos, así que solo pido con todo respeto que me indiquen solo el número de post y yo haré todo el trabajo, no pido que lo hagan por mí. es mi primer amplificador que deseo armar y voy a ir a la tienda a ver si consigo el material antes de empezarlo. soy nuevo en la construcción de amplificadores y solo sé que se manejan con bastante corriente, por lo que se necesita disipadores. y que las bobinas son difíciles de conseguir por lo que a veces hay que construirlas manualmente. pero como este amplificador en particular no posee bobinas creo que podré hacerlo. muchas gracias de antemano a los que puedan orientarme y disculpas por el tocho.


----------



## Quercus

El post, el primero, entra en el enlace, todo lo demás, está basado en el. 

  Te aconsejo que leas todo el post, este amplificador está diseñado para colocarle mosfet laterales y deberías saber: 1º si puedes conseguirlos  2º si estas dispuesto a pagarlos, son mas caros que los normales. 

  Si lo construyes con mosfet normales (verticales) te dara problemas, si tuviese bobina seria un mal menor con lo que te puedes encontrar, además si no tienes experiencia mucho mas.

  Si todo te convence adelante, si no, busca otro diseño, que hay muchos probados y sin problemas.


----------



## adiazm

quercus10 dijo:


> El post, el primero, entra en el enlace, todo lo demás, está basado en el.
> 
> Te aconsejo que leas todo el post, este amplificador está diseñado para colocarle mosfet laterales y deberías saber: 1º si puedes conseguirlos  2º si estas dispuesto a pagarlos, son mas caros que los normales.
> 
> Si lo construyes con mosfet normales (verticales) te dara problemas, si tuviese bobina seria un mal menor con lo que te puedes encontrar, además si no tienes experiencia mucho mas.
> 
> Si todo te convence adelante, si no, busca otro diseño, que hay muchos probados y sin problemas.



*Muy buena respuesta*, si lo haces con mosfet verticales tipo *IRFP... *tienes que añadir componentes y modificar el esquema original para que funcione, en este hilo pone como hacerlo.

Yo he optado por los Mosfet laterales sin modificar apenas el circuito original, estos son mas caros pero suenan mejor. Los míos son de la marca EXICON los compre por Internet en el reino unido por unos 8 euros cada uno. (*son buenísimos*).

Mi diseño esta ligeramente modificado del esquema original que se describe en el enlace del primer post. 
Le he puesto una buena fuente (*6x10.000uF*), *softstart* para el trafo ya que es de *500VA*, protección de altavoces, y circuito de entrada con posibilidad de *XLR *balanceado o *RCA* sin balancear, con un circuito especial el *THAT1200* comprado en el mismo sitio de los Mosfets.


















Con los disipadores que le he puesto y el tipo de transistor que tiene, he podido polarizar la corriente de reposo o polarización a unos 200mA, que es mucho mas de lo que dice el esquema original, con esta polarización suena muchísimo mejor aunque se calienta un poco mas, *pero repito solo podemos polarizarlo a 200mA si tenemos un enorme disipador y usamos este tipo de transistor ECW20P20 y ECW20N20 que son de 250W cada uno y van sobrados de potencia.*

*El sonido es muy bueno*, realmente lo mejor que he oído en clase AB. Para superar la calidad de sonido de este amplificador tienes que ir a la "clase A" que es subir muchísimo de nivel, sobre todo económico.

Las características de este amplificador *son realmente espectaculares*, *THD a máxima potencia (100W rms) 0,02%* y el ancho de banda a *-3dB 10Hz-30Khz, a -1dB 20Hz-25Khz*.

Mi diseño del amplificador ligeramente modificado.


----------



## Quercus

Que es bueno, me lo imagino y estoy convencido, se parece taaaaaaanto… a _este _que es uno de mis preferidos.


----------



## adiazm

adiazm dijo:


> *Muy buena respuesta*, si lo haces con mosfet verticales tipo *IRFP... *tienes que añadir componentes y modificar el esquema original para que funcione, en este hilo pone como hacerlo.
> 
> Yo he optado por los Mosfet laterales sin modificar apenas el circuito original, estos son mas caros pero suenan mejor. Los míos son de la marca EXICON los compre por Internet en el reino unido por unos 8 euros cada uno. (*son buenísimos*).
> 
> Mi diseño esta ligeramente modificado del esquema original que se describe en el enlace del primer post.
> Le he puesto una buena fuente (*6x10.000uF*), *softstart* para el trafo ya que es de *500VA*, protección de altavoces, y circuito de entrada con posibilidad de *XLR *balanceado o *RCA* sin balancear, con un circuito especial el *THAT1200* comprado en el mismo sitio de los Mosfets.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img6/6897/dsc00239ak.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img855/6236/dsc00459li.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img844/1182/dsc00461bd.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img546/392/dsc00462rx.jpg
> 
> Con los disipadores que le he puesto y el tipo de transistor que tiene, he podido polarizar la corriente de reposo o polarización a unos 200mA, que es mucho mas de lo que dice el esquema original, con esta polarización suena muchísimo mejor aunque se calienta un poco mas, *pero repito solo podemos polarizarlo a 200mA si tenemos un enorme disipador y usamos este tipo de transistor ECW20P20 y ECW20N20 que son de 250W cada uno y van sobrados de potencia.*
> 
> *El sonido es muy bueno*, realmente lo mejor que he oído en clase AB. Para superar la calidad de sonido de este amplificador tienes que ir a la "clase A" que es subir muchísimo de nivel, sobre todo económico.
> 
> Las características de este amplificador *son realmente espectaculares*, *THD a máxima potencia (100W rms) 0,02%* y el ancho de banda a *-3dB 10Hz-30Khz, a -1dB 20Hz-25Khz*.
> 
> Mi diseño del amplificador ligeramente modificado.



En el PDF falta el valor de *R18*, se puede poner *un potenciometro de 500 Ohm, que es con lo que vamos ajustar el "Bias" ó corriente de reposo* de los transistores a nuestro gusto, esta tarea requiere un poco de experiencia. El bias por encima de 250mA ya no se nota mejora en audio en este amplificador, *y repito para 200mA es necesario un disipador enorme*.

El "BIAS" se ajusta a un valor inferior y hay que esperar un tiempo hasta que se estabilice, porque va subiendo poco a poco desde el valor inicial, así en varios pasos hasta conseguir la corriente deseada, en este amplificador y con mis disipadores la corriente y temperatura tarda unos 25 minutos en estabilizarse.

Con mis disipadores no pude dar mas de 200mA de "BIAS" por que subía mucho de temperatura, *IMPORTANTE aconsejo que la temperatura en el disipador no supere nunca los 50ºC (unos 100ºC en la capsula del transistor)*.


----------



## el_patriarca

quercus10 dijo:


> El post, el primero, entra en el enlace, todo lo demás, está basado en el.
> 
> Te aconsejo que leas todo el post, este amplificador está diseñado para colocarle mosfet laterales y deberías saber: 1º si puedes conseguirlos  2º si estas dispuesto a pagarlos, son mas caros que los normales.
> 
> Si lo construyes con mosfet normales (verticales) te dara problemas, si tuviese bobina seria un mal menor con lo que te puedes encontrar, además si no tienes experiencia mucho mas.
> 
> Si todo te convence adelante, si no, busca otro diseño, que hay muchos probados y sin problemas.





gracias por la respuesta y a los demás también. voy camino a la tienda a preguntar por los mosfets laterales. debo preguntar por el número que dice en el primer post? o debo buscar el equivalente?


----------



## Quercus

el_patriarca dijo:


> gracias por la respuesta y a los demás también. voy camino a la tienda a preguntar por los mosfets laterales. debo preguntar por el número que dice en el primer post? o debo buscar el equivalente?


  Si te refieres a los mosfet laterales, te puede valer cualquiera de los que te pone en el post: 2SK1530/2SJ162  ó  BUZ900P/BUZ905P, hay otros de Hitachi con encapsulado TO-3: 2SK135/2SJ50 por ejemplo.

  Y en mayor potencia (16A/200V) existen los que utilizo mi compatriota  adiazm y otros  Magnatec los BUZ901DP/906DP que también estos últimos los hay en encapsulado TO-3.

  En fin, hay varios modelos en el mercado pero no son fáciles de conseguir por lo menos en las tiendas de siempre. Casi seguro que los tienes que pedir y como te decía son caros, pero si quieres y puedes pagarlos merecen la pena desde mi punto de vista o mejor desde mi “oído” tu decides...


----------



## adiazm

quercus10 dijo:


> Si te refieres a los mosfet laterales, te puede valer cualquiera de los que te pone en el post: 2SK1530/2SJ162  ó  BUZ900P/BUZ905P, hay otros de Hitachi con encapsulado TO-3: 2SK135/2SJ50 por ejemplo.
> 
> Y en mayor potencia (16A/200V) existen los que utilizo mi compatriota  adiazm y otros  Magnatec los BUZ901DP/906DP que también estos últimos los hay en encapsulado TO-3.
> 
> En fin, hay varios modelos en el mercado pero no son fáciles de conseguir por lo menos en las tiendas de siempre. Casi seguro que los tienes que pedir y como te decía son caros, pero si quieres y puedes pagarlos merecen la pena desde mi punto de vista o mejor desde mi “oído” tu decides...



*Cuidado! *has tenido un pequeño error, el complementario de los transistores Japoneses 2SJ162 es el 2SK1058 que efectivamente son laterales. *Pero el 2SK1530 es de tipo vertical y su complementario es el 2SJ201*. En el esquema original del primer post tambien existen errores en cuanto que ponen algunas alternativas de los transistores de potencia que en realidad no van a funcionar bien en el circuito y ademas alguno cambiado de sitio, el de canal "N" por el "P".

El resto de transistores que has puesto son también muy buenas opciones, yo he escuchado todos y me quedo con los EXICON ECW20.. y en segundo lugar con los HITACHI antiguos 2SK135 y 2SJ50 (tengo algunos de estos en un cajon).

"quercus10" muy buenas respuestas.


----------



## Quercus

adiazm dijo:


> *Cuidado! *has tenido un pequeño error...


 Tienes razón, gracias por corregirlo.

  Puse mal la terminación del 2SK1058, visto desde el punto de vista de que son los que utilizo y de que tengo 26 parejas sin usar, para poder aparear con comodidad, el error no es pequeño. 

  En cuanto a lo que dices de cuales te gustan más, todos tenemos nuestras preferencias de cualquier componente de sonido, electrónico o altavoz: 
*Objetivas* si nos fiamos de los datos que nos dan o que obtenemos.

*Subjetivas*, si nos dejamos llevar por nuestro gusto personal, el cual,* por el motivo que sea… es menos demostrable pero muuuucho… más satisfactorio y complaciente. *

  Mi opinión es: empezamos por un criterio objetivo para comparar, pero que nuestro oído decida, después de comparar a ciegas y preferiblemente con ABX.

  ¿Dónde conseguiste esos radiadores? ¿Iban con el gabinete? Conseguir buenos radiadores el problema de siempre.

  Saludos

  P.D. dejo un enlace para los Exicon que no son demasiado caros si los comparamos con los BUZxxx similares por si a alguien le interesa y la página de inicio


----------



## adiazm

*Tienes toda la razón del mundo... *el gusto de la musicalidad es muy personal de cada uno, las pruebas a ciegas son también muy efectivas... los Exicon para mi son los mejores en calidad de sonido y robustez, sobre todo en este tipo de esquemas de amplificadores en clase AB.

La caja la tenia hace mucho tiempo antes (me costo en su día 80 euros), y los disipadores los encontré en una chatarreria de aluminio, estaba en una pieza y yo lo corte en dos.

Lo de conseguir los disipadores no es nada complicado, yo porque tenia la caja, pero si hubiera tenido que comprar una ahora, compraría esta, que viene con los disipadores puestos (unos 100 euros) y tiene mucha mas calidad que la mía. Sale mas barato que comprar las dos cosas sueltas y queda mucho mejor.





*2.3* Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados.


----------



## adiazm

En respuesta de cancerverus266:

Los transistores bd139/bd140 son 100% compatibles con los 2SD669 y 2SB649, pero estos últimos aguantan muchas mas tensión, por lo tanto se pueden usar en amplificadores de 70 a 120w y los bd solo con amplificadores de hasta 70w limitados por el aguante de la Vce max.


----------



## cancerverus266

gracias por la asesoria apenas entre a este post aun tengo en pausa este proyecto por falta de unas resistencias pero en cuanto las tenga pongo fotos


----------



## cancerverus266

aquí les presento el amplificador con el pcb de diego mas el multiplicador sugerido por el mario me párese,agradezco la asesoría en las dudas al foro.
en lugar de lo 2n use mpsa92 y en logra de bd use d669/b649.


----------



## cancerverus266

hola quisiera saber si es posible el reemplazo de las resistencias de .33 por una de .47 ohms ya que de estas ultimas encontré unas bolsistas con 10 resistencia a buen precio es decir la mitad de lo que costarían las de .33,tengo entendido que estas resistencias brindan estabilidad en el circuito,de ahí mi pregunta ya que desconozco el efecto de la variación de las mismas que aunque párese poco el valor que manejan, el circuito puede que no lo vea así.


----------



## adiazm

cancerverus266 dijo:


> hola quisiera saber si es posible el reemplazo de las resistencias de .33 por una de .47 ohms ya que de estas ultimas encontré unas bolsistas con 10 resistencia a buen precio es decir la mitad de lo que costarían las de .33,tengo entendido que estas resistencias brindan estabilidad en el circuito,de ahí mi pregunta ya que desconozco el efecto de la variación de las mismas que aunque párese poco el valor que manejan, el circuito puede que no lo vea así.



Puedes ponerlas perfectamente.


----------



## cancerverus266

hola de nuevo espero me puedan asesorar la situación es esta:
arme 6 etapas de este amplificador con el pcb de diego germán y el ajuste de bias  que sugiere el post.
-En las 6 etapas solo una permite un ajuste de 2 a 80mV ya sea estando en frió o caliente (con la secadora a una temperatura de 43 grados permite ese ajuste,solo fue por tratar de enter el funcionamiento.)es la etapa inferior derecha el de abajo,esta sera de graves y el que esta arriba de el sera para subwoofer.
-El resto de las etapas en frió permite un ajuste de 18 hasta 30 mV en el mejor de los casos y se en caliente baja a 4.5 a 9mV en el mejor de los casos y no sube mas.
-pensaba que seria problema del preset (aquí fue donde murió uno y otro esta pendiente la autopsia(los dos de la parte superior de la foto.)
-decidí trabajar sobre el que funcionaba el ajuste y probé los bd139 en el(esperando no matar al único que funcionaba bien ),y los restantes 5 presentaban el mismo problema de no permitir un ajuste de 18 a 30mV en frió y 4.5 a 9 caliente.
-probe los bd de acuerdo ala hoja de datos la hfe esta en el rango y las mediciones entre b-c-e están bien nada en corto.
- ya desesperado probé con bc547,tip41,d669, y c4137 y la situación no cambio.
espero me puedan ayudar ya que no se me ocurre nada mas.anexo fotos y demás info.
-lei el post de fogonazo de puesta en marcha completo,se que esta no pare sera lógico pero alguien podría ayudarnos con una referencia de temperatura ala cual realizar la calibración ya que me párese que lo de en caliente es algo subjetivo,tal ves no se 30 grados o algo así,tal ves esto dependa del disipador, pero pienso que independiente del tamaño del disipador este alcanzara una tempera tura x en mayor o menor tiempo pero todos estarán a esa temperatura x antes o después,es correcta mi deducción o estoy mas perdido.
bueno me despido esperando ser claro ya que me iré a matar otro amplificador,digo ver que mas se me ocurre
que puedo modificar para poder compensar los bd139 y poder usarlos.


----------



## zopilote

El transistor que mencionas del bias,  en el rango que mencionas de 8 a 30, yo le he puesto solo a 25mA y le he dejado por media hora enchufado para que luego se haga el retoque, lo de calentar (secadora) nunca lo he hecho, por que el transistor hace que el bias baje cuando el disipador se calienta.


----------



## cancerverus266

lo de la secadora lo hice solo para apreciar el efecto del transistor al calentarse el disipador,mera curiosidad.
el detalle que tengo es que de 6 amplificadores (sin usar la secadora)
-solo uno permite un ajuste amplio ya sea frio o caliente, como mencionas lo ajusto y espero hasta 1 hr y vuelvo a retocar siempre en un margen amplio.
-el segundo el máximo valor que alcanza es de 33mV (solo por ver hasta donde llega la inicial es de 23.5mV con r de .47)en el ajuste inicial y después apenas alcanza los 21mV en caliente.
-los restantes 2 apenas alcanzan los 20mV en el ajuste inicial y en caliente alcanzan máximo 11mV.
-lo se faltan dos pero esos ya solo alcanzaron el cielo de los semiconductores en la búsqueda de la solución o resolución de dudas según se vea.

algo curioso conecte un par los calibre dentro de lo que me  permitieron y coloque un termómetro para ver su temperatura y mangos llega a 40 grados eso si usando un volumen que muy raramente usaría.

lo que me  plantea esta pregunta si decidiera usar ventilación forzada (ventilador trabajando a un 50 a 70% de forma constante por la paranoia del calentamiento )la calibración se haría
con el ventilador funcionando o no,ya que obviamente la lectura inicial/final estaría afectada por el enfriamiento externo del disipador.

ya estoy divagando necedades gracias por tomarse el tiempo de leer mis dudas. buen fin suerte y diviertanse con la familia o amigos o todos juntos por que no


----------



## zopilote

Lo que mencionas es que no pasas de los 33mA como maximo en el bias, es por que tienes una resistencia de 10K que te esta limitando, si quieres tener un margen mas extenso solo baja el valor de esa resistencia.
 Y lo de la temperatura, si he notado que los mosfet adquieren una temperatura que aveces no soporta el dedo, pero si dices que solo llega a 40 grados no es por que preocuparse si tu disipador tiene aletas.
En cuanto a la ventilacion forzada, puede aumentar el ruido que producen los ventiladores, aunque si se coloca un voltaje de 6v a un ventilador de 12v. el ruido que produce llega a ser insignificante.


----------



## cancerverus266

bueno esta vez va mejorando el asunto,realize otra placa para ajuste de bias y ahora ya son 3 los amplificadores que me permiten ajustarlos a  23.5 mv medido en resistencias de .47 ohms (eran las que tenia) se mantienen estables a ese voltaje y aun permiten subir mas si se necesitara,el cuarto amplificador permite subir hasta 20mv en frió y ya no permite subir mas ,una vez estable queda en 14mv sin permitir subir mas este valor (usando un ventilador permite subir hasta 30mv y permanece estable en 23mv .
el quinto amplificador solo permite 1.3 mv y no cambia.
todo lo anterior comprando nuevamente todo lo del circuito de bias propuesto en el post para los dos restantes solo se me ocurre reemplazar los b y d.
alguna sugerencia?


----------



## cancerverus266

Bueno gracias al uso del dryfilm logre agregarle el circuito de bias al pcb modificando un poco el pcb de diego.
la primera después del cloruro.
segunda ya recortada.
 y la ultima con la resina que se menciona aquí en el foro.
todo con información recopilada del foro.
el método seguido es el de esta pagina
http://www.mextronics.com/index.php/fabrica-tus-pcb-s/catalogo-de-productos/dry-film-photoresist
ojo no compre la película con ellos solo seguí su método de aplicación y revelado.
emplee 2 acetatos como sugirió fogonazo ya que no conseguí donde hacer un fotolito.
la insola dora fue realizada con 4 tubos de 8 watts y un vidrio a una altura de 8.5cm dela base de las lamparas y con un espejo debajo de ellas tarda 1.15min en la exposición.


----------



## cancerverus266

hola de nuevo me falto aclarar que el tutorial del grabado  de la pagina con el método photoresist

http://www.mextronics.com/index.php...s/tutoriales-grabado-con-dry-film-photoresist


y ahora si la foto, solo me faltan las resistencias de potencia y lo terminare


----------



## cancerverus266

bueno ahora si quede contento con el resultado, ya solo resta hacer 2 placas mas y traspasar los que ya estaban terminados, al nuevo pcb.

gracias a diego por el pcb y al resto del post por resolver dudas.


----------



## Diego German

cancerverus266 dijo:


> bueno ahora si quede contento con el resultado, ya solo resta hacer 2 placas mas y traspasar los que ya estaban terminados, al nuevo pcb.
> 
> gracias a diego por el pcb y al resto del post por resolver dudas.



Que bonito, muy prolijo, es un gusto ver cuando un trabajo esta con tan buen acabado.

Pd. seria genial si subis un videito del ampli :3

Saludos.


----------



## cancerverus266

Claro nada mas lo grabo y subo


----------



## cancerverus266

aquí esta ,los bafles son pequeños así que no esperen mucho







y el archivo en pcbwizard,los valores son los del diagrama tanto delamplificador como del circuito de bias


----------



## Diego German

Que bueno  el sonido de los mosfet se escucha muy limpio, lo unico que falta es su respectivo gabinete y listo ;3

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Revolviendo la FogoBiblioteca encontre algo de data sobre este amplificador.

*¡ Enjoy It  !*​


*Esquema básico*




*Distribución*




*PCB en espejo NO en escala*




*Transparencia*​


----------

